# ****UN-SHOCKING**** what non-G-SHOCK are you wearing today?



## Maddog1970

@sodamonkey started us off, but I felt the thread needed a rebrand and relaunch!

Seiko SNR045 for today!


----------



## ACace1

Roue TPS today. 2019 Christmas present from Wife. She's alright!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Celt001

Maddog1970 said:


> @sodamonkey started us off, but I felt the thread needed a rebrand and relaunch!
> 
> Seiko SNR045 for today!
> 
> View attachment 15932966


OK, I'll play:

Seiko SPD094 6923-8080 A4 V001

My James Bond Watch (before I knew It would be in the movies).

Acquired in 1984 at Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong after much negotiation with local jeweler.

Worn by Roger Moore in "A View to Kill"






Quartz analogue SPD094, 6923-8080 « James Bond Watch Photos







www.jamesbondwatchphotos.com


----------



## Ash5000

Evening swap to a "Non G-shock !









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01

Photo isn't from today but it's the same watch.


----------



## Scott.

sweeperdk01 said:


> Photo isn't from today but it's the same watch.


And in blue 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## BikerJeff

Been wearing autos this week...... old pics.
Yesterday had my Monster on.










And today Steeldive Capt Willard coppage.


----------



## ACace1

Celt001 said:


> OK, I'll play:
> 
> Seiko SPD094 6923-8080 A4 V001
> 
> My James Bond Watch (before I knew It would be in the movies).
> 
> Acquired in 1984 at Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong after much negotiation with local jeweler.
> 
> Worn by Roger Moore in "A View to Kill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartz analogue SPD094, 6923-8080 « James Bond Watch Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jamesbondwatchphotos.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15933075


I've got a pair of the two tone of this model. Quite good watches actually.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Celt001

ACace1 said:


> I've got a pair of the two tone of this model. Quite good watches actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes, yours look great. I know what you mean. Mine has been flawless for 37 years so far. And, the only reason it has ever been opened is to change its battery.


----------



## nkwatchy

Citizen Attesa Cosmic CB0219-50L on 11 Jun 21









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tgoldie00

Hamilton BeLOWZERO TENET edition. It just arrived yesterday and I'm not quite ready to take it off yet!


----------



## journeyforce

I am still wearing the beater Skyhawk Titanium


----------



## crazyotterhound

Superocean 42 for today


----------



## tgoldie00

Super simple today - Marathon USG GPM (General Purpose, Mechanical) with Tritium lume.

Posted with my Mudmaster for sense of scale&#8230;lol


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster for Saturday!

have a great weekend f17!


----------



## BikerJeff

Non G but still a Casio.... MTD-1079.


----------



## Rammus

Today Oceanus S100


----------



## seliandros

W-800H on 24mm nato strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Earlier today...

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## benton629




----------



## JustAbe

Octo Superfine


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Recently I've mostly been wearing my 1st gen Heimdallr SKX during the day. Now on its fav summer strap, a steel blue perlon:










I still switch to old faithful at night though, which is a Traser p67 Officer Pro (tritium watch):


----------



## L&W

Unshocking? How?!🤯 I lost interest in all my mechanical watches when I stuck in the g-shock rabbit hole. 😂🤔


----------



## Dxnnis

Forgot about this thread so should have posted here earlier 
Better late than never


----------



## Maddog1970

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15939024
> 
> Forgot about this thread so should have posted here earlier
> Better late than never


Bertucci make some great field watches, super value proposition and made in the US


----------



## Sir-Guy

I'm unshocking today with my toddler, Buzz Lightyear, and a Seiko SNK793.


















To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## teehan

it is not easy being green..


----------



## BikerJeff

PRW-2500


----------



## Maddog1970

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15939024
> 
> Forgot about this thread so should have posted here earlier
> Better late than never


&#8230;..and a Bert for me today


----------



## Sir Galahad

For no particular reason I've been wearing the Garmin I use for cycling as a daily driver for the last 6 months or so. Dont hate me please, I can change I promise.


----------



## M.I.




----------



## sportura




----------



## Celt001

sportura said:


>


Cosmograph Daytona is my favorite Rolex. 👍👏😎


----------



## mark2828

An Apple Watch series 6 in a Spigen Rugged Armour pro case &#8230; pretending to be a G shock


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> &#8230;..and a Bert for me today
> 
> View attachment 15940325


Very nice, I just love my 2


----------



## Celt001

mark2828 said:


> An Apple Watch series 6 in a Spigen Rugged Armour pro case &#8230; pretending to be a G shock
> View attachment 15940495


WOW ... Does anyone know if Casio has a Trademark or Service Mark on "Shock Resist"? Could it be a Tribute Watch???

Can anyone interpret the legalese?









SHOCK RESIST - Casio Keisanki Kabushiki Kaisha Trademark Registration


Trademark registration for Casio Keisanki Kabushiki Kaisha. The mark consists of




uspto.report


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> View attachment 15940845


Very nice lume and love the dial


----------



## Maddog1970

Unshocking for speedy Tuesday


----------



## JustAbe

AP for today!!


----------



## scrumpypaul

AE-1500 today for me - I've got the grey and also the black positive. They've been on my wrist continuously (separately) for a fortnight.


----------



## Rocat

SRP777 on Barton Canvas for the day.


----------



## giorgos mg

#speedytuesday


----------



## Wolfsatz

Today is the Mk1 Camper's turn

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kubr1ck

Seiko Willard X


----------



## Celt001

Tissot Tuesday 🌝


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Rammus




----------



## BikerJeff

Seiko Turtle today.... SRP773


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Just in from afar, changed strap and diggin' it


----------



## dgaddis

Zelos titanium Swordfish in the 'frost' full lume white dial. Love this watch!


----------



## neverlate1973

This arrived today love the fit and feel !


----------



## nkwatchy

Ming 17.06 Copper









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## aboutscientific

The Casio SGW-100, a fine digital watch with mineral glass, compass, useful countdown timer (showing current time) and multiple alarms.


----------



## Racer88

neverlate1973 said:


> This arrived today love the fit and feel !
> View attachment 15944879


Cool! I pre-ordered a Lum-Tec Bull42 A25. Haven't heard anything on the status. Which model is that?

I JUST got this other pre-ordered Lum-Tec yesterday. Been wearing it ever since. My 2nd Lum-Tec. First 24-hour watch.


----------



## Racer88

Pfeffernuss said:


> Just in from afar, changed strap and diggin' it
> View attachment 15943791


That dial is pretty sweet. I love the sublte shark silhouettes!


----------



## Wolfsatz

This has not been on the wrist rotation for a while.. and to celebrate the new wok holiday....

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## neverlate1973

Racer88 said:


> Cool! I pre-ordered a Lum-Tec Bull42 A25. Haven't heard anything on the status. Which model is that?
> 
> I JUST got this other pre-ordered Lum-Tec yesterday. Been wearing it ever since. My 2nd Lum-Tec. First 24-hour watch.
> 
> View attachment 15948245


It was a limited release in 2019 I believe . Bought it here last week . Wasnt sure how I felt about design 
The case is angeled for my wrist . Having the adjustments on top are great as well . 
Im really impressed with this watch !


----------



## Racer88

neverlate1973 said:


> It was a limited release in 2019 I believe . Bought it here last week . Wasnt sure how I felt about design
> The case is angeled for my wrist . Having the adjustments on top are great as well .
> Im really impressed with this watch !


Good to hear. I believe most of their models are "limited editions." The new one (I've pre-ordered) is also limited to 500. My 300-M3 was limited to 150 and already sold out. The new Combat B49 24H is also limited to 500. I got #38.

The Lum-Tec bull design looks interesting, not just because of the crown and chrono buttons on top (which is why they call them "bullheads")... but, also because the case is curved, as you mentioned. This is the "artist's conception" of the one I've got coming:


----------



## neverlate1973

Racer88 said:


> Good to hear. I believe most of their models are "limited editions." The new one (I've pre-ordered) is also limited to 500. My 300-M3 was limited to 150 and already sold out. The new Combat B49 24H is also limited to 500. I got #38.
> 
> The Lum-Tec bull design looks interesting, not just because of the crown and chrono buttons on top (which is why they call them "bullheads")... but, also because the case is curved, as you mentioned. This is the "artist's conception" of the one I've got coming:
> 
> View attachment 15948678


I am really impressed with the case design and the lume is solid as well . I like the new rendetion with number placement better than what I have . 
Thank you for more temptation !


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

I'm very much loving this Casio HD, not-a-g-shock, watch. Still dead cool. DW-291H-1AV


----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A-2TR Vintage GMT


----------



## Rammus

Seiko MM300


----------



## neverlate1973

Invicta I just got the other day !


----------



## Dxnnis

Father's Day present from my youngest son, so gonna keep it on today


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Maddog1970

Unshocking for Father's Day&#8230;


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hamilton Intra-matic today. This was a Father's Day gift from my wife several years ago.


----------



## carpoon

Seiko Sawtooth.


----------



## Maddog1970

Unshocking Monday&#8230;&#8230;.which may change if FedEx are to be believed&#8230;..SuperOcean Heritage chrono


----------



## Chp5

Breitling Chrono-matic


----------



## Hexanaut

Arnie


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Hexanaut

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15956972


Sweet 👌


----------



## dgaddis

Wearing my square today, but have been wearing this earlier this week, really great piece.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Maddog1970

Missed speedy Tuesday, so now it's speedy Wednesday for me!


----------



## benton629

My DW5600 is on all day, every day at work. 
This week after work I've been wearing this Vostok Amphibia that I modded.


----------



## Wolfsatz

W'bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Nice Blue Tuna.



Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15956972


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

Wolfsatz said:


> TX FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice watch but not sure about the video lol


----------



## Wolfsatz

Dxnnis said:


> Nice watch but not sure about the video lol


Just a reference to the Blue Dial.... but happens to be one Wolf Jr. favorite song...as his favorite color is blue.


----------



## benton629

Just peeled off my trusty DW5600 after another hard days use.

Relaxing now with my Bulova Precisionist 96B257 that was a gift from my wife several years ago.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Alpina HSW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dgaddis

Titanium Zelos Swordfish in the full lume 'frost' colorway. Really like this watch. Bonus that it matches my titanium wedding band.


----------



## BikerJeff

Steeldive Sumo coppage today.....


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

Unshocking for now, with my new Blue Tuna SBBN043&#8230;..the Bluna&#8230;..upgrades over the older 037 include a nice retro handset and sapphire glass that actually allows you to take a reflection free picture!


----------



## Kairo

My Revue Sport Nautique.
Given from my father when i was about 12-13 years old, and he was going to trash it since the crystal was broken.
The watch ended up in a box and "forgotten".
About 3 years ago, nearly 40 years later, i decided to send it in for an service and a new crystal.
- That is what started my interest of watches, and especially Square G-shock.....


----------



## Eric.S

Casio Lineage


----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A-2T Vintage


----------



## Wolfsatz

Starting the day with this one that has not been on the wrist for a while and in big need of Sun Rays

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lab4Us

Shockingly Unshocking!


----------



## SgtPepper

Traser Tornado Pro:


----------



## SgtPepper

Changed to the Seiko Atlas, not worn for a long time.


----------



## Chp5




----------



## benton629

Vostok Komandirskie 431783 with bezel mod.


----------



## JustAbe

Triple double-digit for today!!!


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Worker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice, love the bezel


----------



## gnus411

Mini- ing with the ref.226570.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

@*Mr.Jones82

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## Jomarr

Worker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice !! I really like that new citizen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr




----------



## Rocat

Unshocking with a Turtle.


----------



## Lab4Us

Unshocking for yet another day&#8230;too many watches, too little time&#8230;


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Un-shockollocking


----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Un-shockollocking
> View attachment 15966214


Very nice dial


----------



## Rammus




----------



## JustAbe

UnShocking with the Single Red!!


----------



## teehan

?? ?? ??


----------



## JohnM67

Alternating today between a Mudman and this:


----------



## Practical Orb

Ranger roving today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck

Seiko Giugiaro Design


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## dgaddis

Wearing my "MRG Equivalent" Citizen Promaster Sky today. Picked this up used for just over $500. Full titanium construction with Duratect MRK + DLC surface hardening finish, sapphire crystal, 200m water resistant, big fat spring bars, amazing quick adjust clasp on the bracelet, and all the quartz tech you can ask for. Solar, radio control, chronograph, alarm (no idea how to use it to be honest haha), hand realignment features, perpetual calendar, and world time. Plus an entirely useless slide rule. With a 43.5mm case it's not a small watch, and looks way too big on me in up-close wrist shots, but at a normal distance it looks fine. It's a big dial no doubt, but the lugs don't overhang on my wrist.


----------



## Dxnnis

dgaddis said:


> Wearing my "MRG Equivalent" Citizen Promaster Sky today. Picked this up used for just over $500. Full titanium construction with Duratect MRK + DLC surface hardening finish, sapphire crystal, 200m water resistant, big fat spring bars, amazing quick adjust clasp on the bracelet, and all the quartz tech you can ask for. Solar, radio control, chronograph, alarm (no idea how to use it to be honest haha), hand realignment features, perpetual calendar, and world time. Plus an entirely useless slide rule. With a 43.5mm case it's not a small watch, and looks way too big on me in up-close wrist shots, but at a normal distance it looks fine. It's a big dial no doubt, but the lugs don't overhang on my wrist.


That's a fine watch for sure, personally I would not say it's big on you


----------



## BikerJeff

I agree, fits fine. Watches always look big in close ups.


----------



## dgaddis

I had it listed for sale on eBay for a while, but no takers, at least not at the price I was asking. So, I guess that means I have to keep it haha. It's definitely a cool watch and way different than anything else I have, so it's nice to have in the 'collection'. And even tho it's big (43.5mm case, 49.5mm lug to lug and 14mm thick), being a titanium quartz watch it's still light at only 98g sized for my wrist.


----------



## txchrisp

Felt like a Sub day.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Bronze Heimdallr


----------



## sodamonkey

The brilliant little MDV-102 Marlin Super Illuminator 









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

The Polar Roller!!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snorkeling some exposure

Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## benton629




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67

Switching between a 5600e and this today.


----------



## Rammus

Running (Trail) under the rain with the Fenix6 pro


----------



## Lab4Us

This guy!


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe

Platona Wednesday for me, @judg69 fave Rolex 😢!!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hamilton field watch today.


----------



## benton629

Back to my first digital love.


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Platona Wednesday for me, @judg69 fave Rolex 😢!!
> View attachment 15970868
> 
> View attachment 15970870


Gorgeous dial there Abe  
Whatever judg69 is doing I hope he is well


----------



## NL-USA

Breitling Avenger II GMT today after wearing the DW-6900 earlier mucking horse stalls.


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15971814


Very nice Clive


----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Rijal79

Wearing a Casio Timber Cruiser TIC-1 field watch today, while waiting for a new admiralty grey NATO strap to arrive


----------



## Maddog1970

SMP


----------



## JustAbe

Perpetual bliss!! Stay safe and healthy, f17!! 👍😷


----------



## teehan

at the laundromat again..


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko SLA039&#8230;..TGIF!


----------



## -Dan-

Like a small television on my wrist 😄

I do love my Timex though 🥰


----------



## Micindev

I fell in love with this old oceanus, such a cute little watch









Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us

Doing a little Unshocking diving!


----------



## benton629




----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> Doing a little Unshocking diving!
> 
> View attachment 15975108


That dial is a beauty, love it


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Pfeffernuss

Modest red Monster


----------



## txchrisp

Charged up.


----------



## jasonwongzero

Panerai 524


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wore this 37mm Citizen today. Back to a G-Shock tomorrow though. 


















Trying it on mesh, not sure if I'm feeling it.


----------



## bigclive2011

jasonwongzero said:


> Panerai 524
> 
> View attachment 15977442


Oh yeah&#8230;&#8230;.loving this one ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## behnam

Here is my skyhawk 









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

My Tuna. A real one, not one of those solar jobs pretending to be one.


----------



## Lab4Us

Happy 4th!


----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed 4th of July, f17!! 🇺🇲


----------



## Lab4Us

JustAbe said:


> Yesterday!! 😊 👍😷
> View attachment 15978253
> 
> View attachment 15978254


So a WWUWY!


----------



## Dxnnis

So many nice watches, seems rather embarrassing to post this but it was a gift and I do actually like it.


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> So many nice watches, seems rather embarrassing to post this but it was a gift and I do actually like it.
> View attachment 15978294


I actually like it too!! 😎😍🤩


----------



## therion

There's nothing embarrassing about it, it's a legit watch. And it looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> I actually like it too!! 😎😍🤩





therion said:


> There's nothing embarrassing about it, it's a legit watch. And it looks great on your wrist!


Thanks guys  
Some days you see all the Rolex,Omega,Seiko etc posted and most cost more than my entire collection and it seems embarrassing sometimes to post a watch that's not flashy expensive


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Thanks guys
> Some days you see all the Rolex,Omega,Seiko etc posted and most cost more than my entire collection and it seems embarrassing sometimes to post a watch that's not flashy expensive


@Dxnnis it is the love of watches that counts and not how much they are worth!!! Life is short, as you know, so just enjoy the ride bro. They all tell time and they beat the phone, hands down!! ? ??

"My greatest fear is that I'll drop dead tomorrow and my wife will sell all of my watches for what I told her I paid for them."

"The proud peacock of today may be only a feather duster tomorrow."

"You've gotta dance like there's nobody watching,
Love like you'll never be hurt,
Sing like there's nobody listening,
And live like it's heaven on earth."

"Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!"


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AstroAtlantique

in the last period of time, when I'm not using a GS, I mostly go with these (although there are some exceptions):


----------



## Toddy101

Just up off a 12hr night shift and have dog walking and gym duties today so has to be the Garmin Fenix 6x Pro:


----------



## Swizzlestick




----------



## Maddog1970

Dxnnis said:


> Thanks guys
> Some days you see all the Rolex,Omega,Seiko etc posted and most cost more than my entire collection and it seems embarrassing sometimes to post a watch that's not flashy expensive


wear what YOU like my friend!

live is to short to care about the rest of us idiots!

&#8230;.and as noted by others, a great looking piece!


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster today&#8230;..


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15980488


😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Ash5000

Non G-shock today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

View attachment 15981391


----------



## Toddy101

Helson Shark Diver:


----------



## Dxnnis

Another oldie today for work, was a gift about 16-17 years ago when the kids were little. Still keeps very good time but is pretty battered now


----------



## Lab4Us

Ummmmmmmmmm&#8230;THIS ONE!


----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm&#8230;THIS ONE!
> 
> View attachment 15981717


Very nice ?


----------



## txchrisp

Orange Monster to start today.


----------



## -Dan-




----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster on canvas to start the day&#8230;..


----------



## JustAbe

bigclive2011 said:


> 😍😍😍😍😍😍


🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## JustAbe

Coke GMT Master II 16710-3186


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Coke GMT Master II 16710-3186
> View attachment 15981871
> 
> View attachment 15981872


Beauty 👌


----------



## bigclive2011

You are excelling yourself today Abe 👍


----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGMCC

Maddog1970 said:


> @sodamonkey started us off, but I felt the thread needed a rebrand and relaunch!
> 
> Seiko SNR045 for today!
> 
> View attachment 15932966


Panerai 215, from 2006 with a manual wind Lemania 1872 movement on a Maratac Zulu.


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## JustAbe

bigclive2011 said:


> You are excelling yourself today Abe 👍


Thank you, @bigclive2011!! I am just trying to be "the best" according to Sir Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill!! 😉😅


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Beauty 👌


Thank you, @Dxnnis!! I am glad you like it, Sir!! 🙏😊 👍😷


----------



## Dxnnis

MGMCC said:


> Panerai 215, from 2006 with a manual wind Lemania 1872 movement on a Maratac Zulu.
> View attachment 15982387


That's really nice, so many great watches today 👌


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> That's really nice, so many great watches today 👌


Watch people are those who love and respect all watches!! 🧐😊


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Watch people are those who love and respect all watches!! 🧐😊


Well put my friend


----------



## neverlate1973

For the ride to work .


----------



## Wolfsatz

I really like this thread as I get to see a multitude of watches that also love Gs... Some of of them are totally off my price range... but still enjoy seeing others share pics.

Omega Railmaster and the Rolex Coke are just true marvels. Here's my humble 'Elevated Scout' (Scout Dail on a SS Waterbury case) Mod that still brings a lot of joy to the wrist.

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Lab4Us

This guy again!


----------



## Maddog1970

Aqua Terra for today


----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> This guy again!
> 
> View attachment 15983507





Maddog1970 said:


> Aqua Terra for today
> 
> View attachment 15983853


Couple of great looking pieces guys, both have such great dials


----------



## JustAbe

Speedy Wednesday here


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 15984564


Very nice, @kubr1ck!! I have been eyeing this piece for a while!! Enjoy 👍😷


----------



## Maddog1970

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 15984564


Man, I've had this my checkout several times, but each time I have convinced myself that my 51yr old eyes, vnwhen corrected, would not be able o tell what the darn time was!


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> Very nice, @kubr1ck!! I have been eyeing this piece for a while!! Enjoy ??





Maddog1970 said:


> Man, I've had this my checkout several times, but each time I have convinced myself that my 51yr old eyes, vnwhen corrected, would not be able o tell what the darn time was!


Thanks guys. Just a warning that it's a fairly small and super slim watch. You guys have larger wrists (mine is between 7-7.25 in) so it might feel tiny on wrist. Works well under cuffs though, and looks super cool and vintage. It's also an all-metal construction, which is nice.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## tighthams




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## neverlate1973

On the way to work .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wokka

RSC Hawker Typhoon


----------



## behnam

Here is my Skyhawk 









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Worker

New addition via the forum!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

My green is the new blue for today!! 😉😊🤩 👍😷


----------



## Docrwm

From the OTHER indestructible tool watch company......


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! 😊 Have a great weekend, fellas!! 👍😷


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## TheBearded




----------



## Wolfsatz

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cottontop

Not a G-Shock, but still a Casio.
Joe


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15991118
> 
> Not a G-Shock, but still a Casio.
> Joe


Nice Strap Joe!.... watch too


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us

This guy&#8230;again!


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## journeyforce

I am wearing my Citizen Navihawk GPS along with my new Saddleback wallet. This wallet is billed as being the last wallet you will need. There is also a very rustic/Old West feel to them. My 3 year old Saddleback wallet has held up great. I just wanted to try a new version out.
I know there are folks that will not buy Saddleback products due the owner being too religious or being too quirky but i am buying the product not the owner. The product and customer service are great.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## behnam

Today with skyhawk 









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Old Faithful by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## txchrisp




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Wolfsatz

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15993743
> 
> View attachment 15993745


^^^^^^^^^ That's sharp..... color matching pants/shoes  ^^^^^^^^

morning swap to the Allied Chrono with the knurled case. Almost perfect shot

TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JustAbe

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ That's sharp..... color matching pants/shoes  ^^^^^^^^
> 
> morning swap to the Allied Chrono with the knurled case. Almost perfect shot
> 
> TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thank you @Wolfsatz!! Matching gives me an excuse to play with the watches in the morning!! 😉😅 I think your shot is perfect, Sir!! Stay safe and healthy 👍😷


----------



## neverlate1973

To the gym we go !


----------



## Triton9




----------



## neverlate1973

To work I go . With the invicta !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Lab4Us

Today I'm rockin' the Formex Essence 43!


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, it is Tuesday&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Promaster Carbon


----------



## Epsomwatch

Citizen Promaster Titanium GMT on a NATO strap.


----------



## JustAbe

This one has the looks and the heft!! Simply awesome, in one word PeRfecX 😊😎


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## TTV




----------



## jasonwongzero

Omega Speedmaster H10


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sodamonkey

Eco-Drive:









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## txchrisp

This new guy is getting a lot of wrist time. Loving the Ti.


----------



## Lab4Us

Today it's the NTH Antilles! &#8230;in the Dark Rum motif&#8230;


----------



## JustAbe

Another Blue UnShocking today 😊😅


----------



## Maddog1970

Omega Speedmaster Darkside of the moon ceramic&#8230;.


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Just arrived, for the price I couldn't resist: Casio DW-290-1VS "Mission Impossible"


----------



## JohnM67

Been wearing Arabic dials today, no particular reason.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

IWC should do an Arabic dial!! 😅


----------



## Lab4Us

Today it's my Seiko Prosoex Manta Ray, sentimental as it was my first automatic after lots of quartz and G-Shocks!


----------



## Ottovonn

Rolex Explorer day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonwongzero

Rhodium Yachmaster


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lab4Us

Never know when I might need to dive sub 1k! NTH Swiftsure


----------



## pakupakuman

Rocking this one today, sans eBay DNA . Currently on a pre-G spree.


----------



## JohnM67

A new addition.


----------



## Dirthitter

Started the day with my G-100 but in the afternoon switched to my new orange Scuba-Dude








Have a nice weekend👍


----------



## JustAbe

24 hours of LE MANS Seiko!! 😉😅🙄


----------



## kubr1ck

*WILLARD: *Never get out of the boat. Absolutely goddamn right. Unless you're going all the way.


----------



## JustAbe

JohnM252 said:


> Been wearing Arabic dials today, no particular reason.
> 
> View attachment 15999804





JohnM252 said:


> A new addition.
> 
> View attachment 16002407


Congrats @JohnM252, on both!! 😎🤩 Enjoy and wear them in good health, bro!! 👍😷


----------



## ThePeave

Last day at the beach and over to the Sinn 103 for the weekend.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Getting ready for the Tokyo 2020 Olympics (that did not take place in 2020)!! The SS Apollo 11 50th Anniversary (unofficial) or the "Rising Sun"!! 😍 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

On the wrist!! 😊


----------



## Dxnnis

Giving the new guy a bit more wrist time today


----------



## JohnM67

SPB 207 again today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rammus

Captain Willard


----------



## itsajobar

Rammus said:


> Captain Willard


Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

Ending my work week .


----------



## Lab4Us

Today it's the NTH Antilles&#8230;


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Giving the latest acquisition some sun


----------



## ahmadzaki

*







*


----------



## Maddog1970

Tuna for the start of the weekend&#8230;..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paul R

x1


----------



## bhoffman28

Lab4Us said:


> View attachment 15933180


Love this Dial!


----------



## pichi826




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kenls

Always fancied a Tuna, but didn't know how it'd look on my wrist, so bought a Steeldive SD1975 to see.









Geckota bracelet added, loving the ceramic bezel and nh35 accuracy (so far).


----------



## benton629

Amphibia and coffee on a a Sunday morning. 
I can't decide which G-Shock to wear tomorrow. Maybe I need to buy more.


----------



## TTV

Just changed the paracord strap to this original rubber strap. Now this gigantic steel-brick is really wrist-friendly 🙂


----------



## JustAbe

IWC a la Gerald Genta!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends awesome non G today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miles_Wilson

Maratac Mid Pilot


----------



## thaeffman

Seiko 7c43-6a10 with a swapped bezel from the 7c43-6a00. Really love this late 80s/early 90s titanium quartz diver.


----------



## JustAbe

Mood change!!


----------



## JustAbe

The Blue one!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## signum8

The watch I wear aside from my G-Shocks, is this HAQ beauty, a Longines VHP with a dark-brown Barton leather strap. This has not drifted a second since I last set months ago. A Jomashop bargain, and one of my faves.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## kenls

Sticking with the (cheap) Tuna for today to see how he copes with the daily grind.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Sticking with the (cheap) Tuna for today to see how he copes with the daily grind.
> 
> View attachment 16007602


Nice looking homage Ken, looks built well and should be as good if not better than the original with the extra added sapphire crystal (think I remember that right)


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Nice looking homage Ken, looks built well and should be as good if not better than the original with the extra added sapphire crystal (think I remember that right)


Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, NH35 automatic etc. What's not to like for £135 (Don't know if I should go for the Emperor or the black Tuna next )


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> Mood change!!


Love the blue dial and red accented second hand.



JohnM252 said:


>


That anthracite dial is killer. Need to pick one of these up.


----------



## Lab4Us

This one!


----------



## JustAbe

This one is for @kubr1ck!! Stay safe, my friend!!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## jasonwongzero

My birth year 1976 Tudor Snowflake.

I <3 Patina.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## kenls

Not had this one on for a wee while&#8230;


----------



## Ash5000

Unshocking with a W-218H

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Danny83199

Scott. said:


> And in blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm def looking to purchase Tudor BB NAVY


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SgtPepper

Protrek PRW-3500.


----------



## Maddog1970

52nd anniversary of the moon landing, so the speedy moonwatch for today!


----------



## pichi826




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

To warm for resin tonight


----------



## JustAbe

Seiko 24 Hours of Le Mans Chronograph 39.8 mm. Meca-quartz bliss twins!!


----------



## rise

Tough enough !


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kenls

Going with the BIG fella for work today&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Unshoking with my genuine Panerai.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Hexanaut

Still this today. Have a good one 👍


----------



## Dxnnis

Fast becoming a favourite


----------



## teehan

pictures taken from yesterday.
wearing the same watch today..

bu


----------



## kenls

Steinhart OVM today&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheBearded

From yesterday's full red GA2100 into today's Red Label on a red tropic.


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

Back home and time for a change for tonight


----------



## neverlate1973

New to me Suunto 7


----------



## kenls

Back to the (Seiko NH35 powered) Tuna homage&#8230;










Lume on this one is crazy bright.

and another shot whilst waiting better half.


----------



## JustAbe

62MAS!!! 😊 Have a great weekend, f17!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

kenls said:


> Back to the (Seiko NH35 powered) Tuna homage&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16017352
> 
> 
> Lume on this one is crazy bright.
> 
> and another shot whilst waiting better half.
> 
> View attachment 16017423


That is next on my list !


----------



## kenls

neverlate1973 said:


> That is next on my list !


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## neverlate1973

kenls said:


> You won't be disappointed!


Thank you !


----------



## Lab4Us

Save the Ocean King Samurai "Manta Ray"&#8230;


----------



## SgtPepper

When jogging with the Garmin Instinct.


----------



## neverlate1973

To the gym


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

1970 Diver for today!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Lab4Us

This one&#8230;


----------



## Maddog1970

Started with the SMP










Then after a wander with the Kilo girl&#8230;..










&#8230;&#8230;.I switched to this for the afternoon&#8230;..


----------



## BikerJeff

Maddog1970 said:


> Started with the SMP
> 
> View attachment 16020479
> 
> 
> Then after a wander with the Kilo girl&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 16020480
> 
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;.I switched to this for the afternoon&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 16020481


I'd be happy to own all three of those.


----------



## jasonwongzero




----------



## kenls

I don't know why its called "Tuna". As I can't seem to prise this from my wrist, "Limpet" would seem more appropriate. ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day, f17ers!! 👍😷


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## kenls

Sticking with the "Limpet" (or is it sticking with me?)&#8230;










It'll be off the wrist tomorrow, he's getting a new bracelet.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## behnam

Skyhawk citizen









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Blue Olympics Tokyo 2020!!


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## txchrisp




----------



## txchrisp

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16023519
> 
> Have a great Tuesday


This is such a cool watch! Trying to track one down but Bertucci has been out of stock for a bit.


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Dxnnis

txchrisp said:


> This is such a cool watch! Trying to track one down but Bertucci has been out of stock for a bit.


Yes I think it's pretty cool as well, sure you'll like it if you get one  👍
Also I find there straps to be really well made as well


----------



## Maddog1970

Dxnnis said:


> Yes I think it's pretty cool as well, sure you'll like it if you get one  👍
> Also I find there straps to be really well made as well


Bertucci make great field watches, I have 2 and the quality is top notch!


----------



## -Dan-

Always loved the colour orange 🍊


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Happy Wednesday folks!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great day, f17ers!! 👍😷


----------



## Toddy101

My well worn Omega PO.


----------



## Galaga

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Happy Wednesday folks!
> 
> View attachment 16024853


41.5mm?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Galaga said:


> 41.5mm?


Nah, 43.5, but it wears small because of the lugs.


----------



## kubr1ck

Bullhead to get over the hump.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

SuperOcean.


----------



## kenls

Managed to get the Limpet off my wrist to give him a new bracelet.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## BA1970




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## journeyforce

Japanese Radio Station promo watch


----------



## Lab4Us

Swiftly rides again!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb




----------



## Maddog1970

SuperOcean again&#8230;.


----------



## kenls

Still with the "Limpet". Been on my wrist for a week and this cheapo is running within COSC limits.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe

Wearing this today!!!!


----------



## kenls

This one (again)&#8230;


----------



## TTV

JustAbe said:


> Wearing this today!!!!
> View attachment 16030746


Water resistant: YES
Illumination: LED
Power: Tough Gazoline
😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benton629




----------



## Guarionex

Garmin Instinct


----------



## Dxnnis

Last swap today (promise)


----------



## journeyforce

I wore the Yozo Citizen this morning and early afternoon but have taken it off to wear the Alba solar as I got a new Maratac strap for it. The original Alba strap sucked so i was wearing it on a Timex strap till I got around to getting this strap.

At $50-$60 shipped, this solar Alba is a great buy if you want a classic style field watch with a Japanese day wheel. At 38mm it is a great size.

Despite how the watches look like in the pic, they are actually the same size at 38mm.


----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## txchrisp

Added some color to my KFM.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Viseguy




----------



## FerrisAus

SBDC061/SPB077 this afternoon.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ACace1

Tutima today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tighthams




----------



## kubr1ck

King Turtle


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## teehan

wearing the 126610LN today


----------



## Micindev




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

UnShocking with the thin skeleton!! Have a great day, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## Micindev

Amphibia in natural habitat...


----------



## kubr1ck

My aging eyes have a new appreciation for this 12-year-old Bell & Ross.


----------



## kenls

OVM today&#8230;










(If I recall correctly, a favourite of @ven. Trust all is well with you and yours my friend.)


----------



## Dxnnis

Keeping me company at work today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Grasshopperglock




----------



## Dxnnis

Just had a new strap arrive so here it is off the bracelet now, never been a fan of them 🤘

Just noticed how grubby it was where the bracelet was, going to clean it now oops


----------



## JustAbe

Pure Steel Olympic Trio 😊😊😊


----------



## neverlate1973

Home from the gym .


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Pure Steel Olympic Trio 😊😊😊
> View attachment 16037313
> 
> View attachment 16037310
> 
> View attachment 16037311


Love the panda 🐼


----------



## teehan

strapped on the meanie today..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Lightweight for a(n anticipated) warm day&#8230;


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Miklos86

Not exactly the ocean, but it's on the planet.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## txchrisp

My new German flieger hand cranker.


----------



## Irf

AP Forged Carbon:


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Mitxel

My humble Casio EFV-110, with a custom strap


----------



## kenls

Its the *BIG* guy's turn today&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Good morning


----------



## journeyforce

This guy


----------



## Toddy101

Gym day today so Fenix 6x Pro for me:


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> View attachment 16040248


Very nice, lovely dial 🤘


----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## buddhashenglong

Fed Ex just dropped this off for me. 








Aragon Matador 42


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Loving the new MN strap 👍


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus

SBDC061 on a tropic strap.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


>


You've gotta great Panerai collection, Abe. Do me a favor sometime and post a photo of that gorgeous PAM00389 you have. Love that thing.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> You've gotta great Panerai collection, Abe. Do me a favor sometime and post a photo of that gorgeous PAM00389 you have. Love that thing.


This one is for @kubr1ck!! Have a great weekend, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> This one is for @kubr1ck!! Have a great weekend, y'all!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16043881
> 
> View attachment 16043882
> 
> View attachment 16043883





bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16043901


Curious to know how the crown operates on those beauties as the guard does not look like it opens or does it?


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Curious to know how the crown operates on those beauties as the guard does not look like it opens or does it?


Crown locked









Crown unlocked


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Maddog1970

Rammus said:


>


Now that sir, is one of the best strap combos I have ever seen on a MM300!


----------



## Maddog1970

AT "Golf" for me today&#8230;.


----------



## RadiumWatches

Rammus said:


>


Beautiful! Where did you get that strap?


----------



## Sir-Guy

This little guy today. 36mm Timex Mk1, steel with acrylic crystal. Very cool vintage vibe. On Eulit perlon.


----------



## txchrisp

RadiumWatches said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get that strap?





Rammus said:


> I don't know it's a used bracelet, but it was almost new when I bought it.


LOL. We all want one and he doesn't remember.


----------



## Rammus

Sorry


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## kenls

Day 2/14 with the "Limpet"&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## benton629




----------



## JustAbe

@AL9C1 is a strap genius!! Thanks a million, Bro!! 🤩😎😍 🙏😊


----------



## kubr1ck

Had this one for about 15 years.









This rice bead bracelet by IWC is still the most comfortable steel bracelet I've ever worn. Of course the bracelet by itself costs more than most of my Gs, lol.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridelikeaturtle

As close to a G-SHOCK w/o being one...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Unshock'a'lockin'


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Dark side of the moon&#8230;.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

*Citizen BN0118-55E again *


----------



## kenls

Snap! ( Thanks @Dxnnis  )


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Snap! ( Thanks @Dxnnis  )
> 
> View attachment 16049662


*My pleasure mate 👍  *


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## entropy96

Installing a new update for it.

This is my daily wearer, and the most comfy watch in my entire collection.


----------



## Ottone

IMG_20200721_101556.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Jul 21, 2020


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> View attachment 16050141


Nice match with the strap 👍


----------



## txchrisp

Look what came in the mail today @Dxnnis!
My saved search on eBay finally paid off. Got this one new old stock for a steal. So sweet!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dxnnis

txchrisp said:


> Look what came in the mail today @Dxnnis!
> My saved search on eBay finally paid off. Got this one new old stock for a steal. So sweet!
> 
> View attachment 16050936


Nice one, hope you enjoy it as much as me


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


>


Haven't seen this one before. Stunning. Sly would be proud! 💪


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Haven't seen this one before. Stunning. Sly would be proud! 💪
> View attachment 16051140


Thank you, @kubr1ck!! It is the PAM00968 Submersible Bronzo!! Cheers, bro 😉😊 👍😷


----------



## Wolfsatz

My mama would be proud 

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kubr1ck

Wolfsatz said:


> My mama would be proud
> 
> Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I've got a Waterbury myself. Nice watches. I see you put yours on an engineer. I need to dig mine up.


----------



## Wolfsatz

kubr1ck said:


> I've got a Waterbury myself. Nice watches. I see you put yours on an engineer. I need to dig mine up.


... I did not .... that is how the watch came from the US Tour.. some of the reciepiets added to the goodies. See my sig below on Sir Wallace. It was on a year long US Tour. But it is a nice look. Keeping it like this for a while. And that just remided me to go seach who did it.. so i can give proper thanks

The watch is so good.. that Sir Wallace now has Mrs Wallace to play with.

great deal for $32 bucks 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16051737


Love that colour of the case 👍


----------



## Dxnnis

txchrisp said:


> Look what came in the mail today @Dxnnis!
> My saved search on eBay finally paid off. Got this one new old stock for a steal. So sweet!
> 
> View attachment 16050936











*inspired me to wear mine today  *


----------



## Maddog1970

Citizen today&#8230;.


----------



## kenls

Fallen head over heels for this little beauty again. Its managed to lever the "Limpet" from my wrist&#8230;


----------



## JSM1973

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15968364


Which model is that? And where did you get the leather strap? That looks incredible.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## tighthams




----------



## neverlate1973

To work we go .


----------



## kenls

Another (smallish) Citizen&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

Omega Railmaster for today&#8230;..


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

TTV said:


> Just changed the paracord strap to this original rubber strap. Now this gigantic steel-brick is really wrist-friendly 🙂
> View attachment 16006024


Great looking watch mate! I've been eyeing these beasts off too! Plus They look as tough as Chuck Norris on a recon mission against all odds!! plus it should be able to survive a nuclear attack as well! 👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## kenls

Steinhart OVM today&#8230;


----------



## JustAbe

Grand Lange 1 for today!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> Grand Lange 1 for today!! ??
> View attachment 16057473


Wow&#8230;..wow&#8230;&#8230;.wow&#8230;&#8230;.. ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Timing the dog, she's working on getting cheese & a treat out of a kong toy


----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Maddog1970

Ball Stormchaser


----------



## van_helsing

GS Spring Drive Chrono (photo quality lacking a little)


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## tighthams




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

I'm rocking this today


----------



## Irf

Ti AP ROC today:










Just a shame whole of Bangkok is locked down due to covid


----------



## kenls

Bulova Lunar Pilot&#8230;


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Irf said:


> Ti AP ROC today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shame whole of Bangkok is locked down due to covid


Awesome shot  and of course fine AP! Stay healthy , take care and hang in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TTV




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Miklos86

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## neverlate1973

Back from the gym .


----------



## Maddog1970

Aqua Terra today&#8230;.


----------



## therion




----------



## buddhashenglong

PRW-3000 in the studio.








Yeah that's a corded phone on the side of a cassette deck.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

Cant sleep so lets go to the gym .


----------



## Lab4Us

This guy earned another day&#8230;


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Micindev

My new tool watch









Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Keep forgetting this thread


----------



## tighthams




----------



## Rammus




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

I'm rocking this guy today


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Back to work!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

To work we go !


----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us

NTH Thresher&#8230;


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## neverlate1973

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16063902


Stunning !


----------



## JustAbe

neverlate1973 said:


> Stunning !


Thank you ! 😊


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Rocking this one today


----------



## kubr1ck

This one's for @kenls. Steeldive SD1970 Willard. 316L stainless steel, inner AR-coated sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, trusty Seiko NH35 automatic movement, solid-linked bracelet and an extra rubber dive strap for $120. These guys shut you up with value before you can say, "Hey but that's not a real Willard." 








What kills me most of all though is that the 120-click bezel aligns perfectly, whereas my real Seiko Willard, which costs over 10X as much, is off by half a click! (Come ON, Seiko. )


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> This one's for @kenls. Steeldive SD1970 Willard. 316L stainless steel, inner AR-coated sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, trusty Seiko NH35 automatic movement, solid-linked bracelet and an extra rubber dive strap for $120. These guys shut you up with value before you can say, "Hey but that's not a real Willard."
> View attachment 16065209
> 
> What kills me most of all though is that the 120-click bezel aligns perfectly, whereas my real Seiko Willard, which costs over 10X as much, is off by half a click! (Come ON, Seiko. )


Just awesome @kubr1ck!! That looks better than the original, bro! Stay safe and healthy 👍😷


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> Just awesome @kubr1ck!! That looks better than the original, bro! Stay safe and healthy 👍😷


Yeah it's kinda sad actually. It's a running joke with collectors that Steeldive did the Willard re-issue better than Seiko.  Hope you're well, Abe!


----------



## omar77w




----------



## kenls

kubr1ck said:


> This one's for @kenls. Steeldive SD1970 Willard. 316L stainless steel, inner AR-coated sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, trusty Seiko NH35 automatic movement, solid-linked bracelet and an extra rubber dive strap for $120. These guys shut you up with value before you can say, "Hey but that's not a real Willard."
> View attachment 16065209
> 
> What kills me most of all though is that the 120-click bezel aligns perfectly, whereas my real Seiko Willard, which costs over 10X as much, is off by half a click! (Come ON, Seiko. )


Very nice. (_You've got me thinking I may need a Willard in my collection now.) Wear it in good health.

Edit_

Inspired me to dig out the "Limpet" for the day.










(Aw man! this'll be on my wrist for days now)


----------



## entropy96

Still deciding which watch face I'll be wearing for today.


----------



## entropy96

It'll be large monochrome digits with orange seconds for the rest of the day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

kubr1ck said:


> This one's for @kenls. Steeldive SD1970 Willard. 316L stainless steel, inner AR-coated sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, trusty Seiko NH35 automatic movement, solid-linked bracelet and an extra rubber dive strap for $120. These guys shut you up with value before you can say, "Hey but that's not a real Willard."
> View attachment 16065209
> 
> What kills me most of all though is that the 120-click bezel aligns perfectly, whereas my real Seiko Willard, which costs over 10X as much, is off by half a click! (Come ON, Seiko. )


You sold me . Im buying one . Where at ? Ali ?


----------



## James Haury

I am currently wearing an F-91W .


----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A-2TR Vintage today


----------



## kenls

neverlate1973 said:


> You sold me . Im buying one . Where at ? Ali ?


Stealing @kubr1ck 's thunder, I knew they had a UK based distributor, so I thought to look "across the pond" WOW! What choice! HERE even bronze Willards.


----------



## kubr1ck

kenls said:


> Stealing @kubr1ck 's thunder, I knew they had a UK based distributor, so I thought to look "across the pond" WOW! What choice! HERE even bronze Willards.


@neverlate1973 yup I got it direct from their site, which may be a recent development because I know most people used to buy from Ali. Took about a week to ship to the states.


----------



## sal4

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James Haury

omar77w said:


> View attachment 16065241


Whoa, actual Arabic numerals!=


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this one on today HDD-S100


----------



## TTV




----------



## kenls

This one&#8230;


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Next best thing. Feeling old skool today..
I've spent more on batteries and replacement straps than the watch cost in the first place. But its now a ten year old replacement for the one I broke forty years ago putting my bike in the shed when I was fourteen. I never forgot the sight or heart break when I saw the cracked glass. So this is worth every penny.


----------



## JustAbe

Bronzo bliss!! 👍😷


----------



## Lab4Us

IRWTO!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Bronzo bliss!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16068064


Man that is a stunner  👍


----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16068205


That is also stunning as well, so envious of you and Abe


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Man that is a stunner  👍


Thank you, @Dxnnis!! These bronzos are really awesome!! One day, you never know.. 😉 👍😷


----------



## Maddog1970

SMP for me&#8230;..


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this one on today


----------



## furrycarrot

Got my MTG-M900 on today. Swapped the metal bracelet out for a strap


----------



## Time4Playnow

Scurfa D-1 diver


----------



## omar77w

furrycarrot said:


> Got my MTG-M900 on today. Swapped the metal bracelet out for a strap
> View attachment 16069015


This is such an underrated watch. Always tempted to pick one up. Looks great!


----------



## teehan

@JustAbe this is the best that i can manage, after a few attempts to get the correct lighting and angle.

can never be as good as you, when it comes to snapping photos of this mean greenie!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16069163
> 
> View attachment 16069039


Ohhhh, Kubr1ck, that is a gorgeous Seiko!!    

I LOVE that grey dial, and the strap is very cool too.

There is something about grey dials.... I had an Oris with one once, and it was beautiful also. Don't think I actually have one currently, but may have to get another one at some point.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Ohhhh, Kubr1ck, that is a gorgeous Seiko!!
> 
> I LOVE that grey dial, and the strap is very cool too.
> 
> There is something about grey dials.... I had an Oris with one once, and it was beautiful also. Don't think I actually have one currently, but may have to get another one at some point.


Thanks, T4P. That sunburst anthracite dial is the biggest selling point on this one. Also, I'm a big fan of Oris. Incredible value for money. I used to own a few of their divers back in the day.


----------



## kenls

Going with the "Limpet" today&#8230;


----------



## TTV

Some Kinetics for a static day 🙂


----------



## Wardogz

Over a decade old, hasn't skipped a beat, tough as old boots too


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Bear1845

I'm a one and only auto guy. This is my one and only. ?


----------



## Rocat

AE-1500 for the day.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this one on today


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

BALLUMO. Posted on the Seiko forum too. I'm in a good mood having just ordered a new G-SHOCK.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Time4Playnow

Orient


----------



## brash47

Time4Playnow said:


> Orient
> 
> View attachment 16072795


A lovely beast of a watch. I need to give mine more wrist time.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Had this one on today 8-21-21


----------



## Time4Playnow

brash47 said:


> A lovely beast of a watch. I need to give mine more wrist time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Me, too! I was originally after another dial color for this watch. (black, I think) But I LOVE this red dial! It's so well done, and looks amazing in person. And yes, it is surely a BEAST of a watch, even for a diver! But I love it.


----------



## brash47

Time4Playnow said:


> Me, too! I was originally after another dial color for this watch. (black, I think) But I LOVE this red dial! It's so well done, and looks amazing in person. And yes, it is surely a BEAST of a watch, even for a diver! But I love it.












Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yes, that white is a beauty too!!!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hexanaut

Any other fans of this out there?


----------



## Lab4Us

Still waiting for the new watch smell to fade&#8230;


----------



## tikander




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this one on today 8-22-21


----------



## kubr1ck

Seiko Frogman


----------



## t minus

Switching to my Monster....


----------



## catspispenguins

Krombacher wearing an Anonimo


----------



## Dxnnis

My vintage citizen for the start of the work week


----------



## TTV

Hexanaut said:


> Any other fans of this out there?
> View attachment 16074025


Sure 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hexanaut

Mr turtle 🐢 today


----------



## Seven7




----------



## Rocat

This homage today.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## 0b5cur1ty




----------



## Maddog1970

Monday is always "Dark Side of the MoOnday" for me!


----------



## teehan

managed to get a proper lighting and angles for the hulk.
this bugger is one tough timepiece to photograph!


----------



## 0b5cur1ty




----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow




----------



## Wolfsatz

the best bang for the buck professional desk diver. Ice Monster

Seiko 5 Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rammus

Today...


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got my very old Seiko on that's been to hell and back still keeps very good time.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Irf

#speedytuesday


----------



## JustAbe

A tough and long workday!! 😊 Stay safe, f17!! 👍😷


----------



## kubr1ck

The Rolex / Panerai / Seiko game is strong in this thread, gentlemen. A pleasure to see all your photos.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## eightbells

Midday watch swap. Going casual with a Freestyle Shark.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JackAction




----------



## JustAbe

JackAction said:


> View attachment 16079727


UN-SHOCKING?!! non-G-SHOCK?!! I don't get it, but I still LOVE it all the same!! 😜 👍😷


----------



## JackAction

JustAbe said:


> UN-SHOCKING?!! non-G-SHOCK?!! I don't get it, but I still LOVE it all the same!! ? ??


Oops , didn't read that. I was wondering why there was a Rolex in here.


----------



## Kurt Behm

Maddog1970 said:


> @sodamonkey started us off, but I felt the thread needed a rebrand and relaunch!
> 
> Seiko SNR045 for today!
> 
> View attachment 15932966


----------



## 0b5cur1ty




----------



## Dxnnis

*SNAP! *(well almost)


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

Dxnnis said:


> *SNAP! *(well almost)


Great, aren't they? The field watch 'ne plus ultra'.


----------



## Dxnnis

0b5cur1ty said:


> Great, aren't they? The field watch 'ne plus ultra'.


I agree the finish, weight and legibility is first class. One of my favourite watches for sure


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

Dxnnis said:


> I agree the finish, weight and legibility is first class. One of my favourite watches for sure


So weird that this seems to be a UK-only model. The Promaster Tough model that is sold in the rest of the world is very different and nowhere near as nice IMO.


----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

0b5cur1ty said:


> So weird that this seems to be a UK-only model. The Promaster Tough model that is sold in the rest of the world is very different and nowhere near as nice IMO.


All watches should be available to all places I think, shame it doesn't happen though


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday









Today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Time4Playnow

Sinn today


----------



## Dxnnis

Time4Playnow said:


> Sinn today
> 
> View attachment 16081940


I've said it before but that is a real beauty 👍


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## JohnM67

Also this today.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Wolfsatz

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Wolfsatz

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16083193


Very nice GMT!! I miss my traded Bertucci .. starting to get the itch back. The A2-Americana is pretty!


----------



## Kurt Behm

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16083193


Linde Werdelin Oktopus Double Date...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citizen Pro Master PMD-56 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ProMaster over Adidas Terrex 
Citizen Pro Master PMD-56 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## teehan

my weekly pilgrimage at the laundromat..


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this on today 8-26-21


----------



## neverlate1973

Back to work .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kenls

Steinhart OVM&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Still with the SD!! 😊


----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## tighthams




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this one on today 8-28-21


----------



## kenls

Lum-Tec


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends Sunday monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga

Marlin Monday!!

Wrist roll: August 30, 2021: #casiowatch #quartzdiver #duro200 #marlin #divewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

Omega PloProf today with an LG Puricare (gen 2) mask:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## behnam

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Rocat

Waiting for the doctor while wearing my 777 Turtle.


----------



## Dxnnis

Rocat said:


> Waiting for the doctor while wearing my 777 Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 16093134


Hope all goes well with the check up


----------



## Rocat

Dxnnis said:


> Hope all goes well with the check up


Appreciate it. It always does. This kidney that I have is working like a champ and has been since 2012.


----------



## SgtPepper

Today on the road with the Traser P6500.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yesterday and today evening my sweethearts choice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## SgtPepper

Also on the road today with a Traser, the Tornado Pro.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## teehan

quick and dirty pic on a rainy thursday morning..


----------



## teehan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Here's Johnny

Got this arriving today and will be wearing tonight.


----------



## slim jim




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this one on today 9-2-21


----------



## FerrisAus

SPB077 on a genuine tropic strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ironcastle

After a week on the wrist, the Shock took the place in the red box. We'll see how long that'll last.


----------



## cvdl

Back to the nineties!


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## 0b5cur1ty

It's been a while...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck

"Get to da choppa!!"


----------



## teehan

giving the 15703 an airing today..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Lunar Pilot Sunday&#8230;


----------



## Irf

Blancpain today:


----------



## thaeffman

Unshocking with a Seiko JZW-108 (H557-532A). Or the "Travelling Salesperson watch" as I call it


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Got this on today 8-5-21 about 1950 to 1960 Timex wind up and it still keeps good time


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

This beautiful diver...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Absolutely gorgeous!


Cowboy Bebop said:


> This beautiful diver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This G-like-but-not-G Casio digital 200m WR watch for day 2 of Casio appreciation week!

Wrist roll: September 7, 2021: #casio #digitalwatch #dw291 #notgshock #shorts #watchshorts #casioappreciation









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## Time4Playnow

Wore this recently and had to post here cause I like the pic so much. ? ?

My only complaint about the watch - it's tough to get a sure grip on the bezel. ??? (are you kidding me???! I wear it when motorcycling so I can use the bezel as a replacement front sprocket if needed!) ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us

Another Thresher day&#8230;


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Allied Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

Seiko SND335


----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!!









Finishing admin work!!









The drive home!!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hammy Who?
TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Casio Royale in black and fitted leather strap for Day 3 of my Casio appreciation week.

Wrist roll: September 8, 2021: #casioroyale #casioyouthseries #casioworldtime #digitalwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> At work on a break!!
> View attachment 16106846
> 
> 
> Finishing admin work!!
> View attachment 16106847
> 
> 
> The drive home!!
> View attachment 16106848


Abe

Did you ever see the film the terminator?

"Your car&#8230;&#8230; I want it"

Think Arnold said clothes but heh you get the picture ?


----------



## Piowa

New arrival. Paid 6 and half Euro for it. 8--))








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## L&W

It has been awhile...


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko SLA043 for today


----------



## Time4Playnow

Sinn U1


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## teehan

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16109229
> 
> View attachment 16109231


classic 16613


----------



## JustAbe

teehan said:


> classic 16613


Thank you @teehan!! Spot on, Sir. Rolex Submariner 16613LB. 👍😷


----------



## teehan

JustAbe said:


> Thank you @teehan!! Spot on, Sir. Rolex Submariner 16613LB. 👍😷


awesome 5 digit reference! 😍


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## naganaga

Casio Mission Impossible for Day 4 of my Casio appreciation week. This G-like-but-not-G watch is a favourite not only because of its weird shape and robotic looks, but also because it's comfortable and legible.

Wrist roll: September 9, 2021: #casio #missionimpossible #dw291 #digitalwatch #notgshock #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## kenls

Citizen GMT&#8230;


----------



## Dxnnis

Trying out this again for today  
Still seems small compared to my others


----------



## robbiepeyt

9.9 at 9:09:09


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## L&W




----------



## Piowa

One of them










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Lab4Us

#NTHursday


----------



## kenls

Afternoon swap&#8230;


----------



## Time4Playnow

One of my favorite divers...


----------



## kubr1ck

Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT. These tough love "auto quartz" movements can't be manually wound, which means you actually have to wear them to keep 'em charged. But they'll reward you for it with a 6-month power reserve. This movement also has a GMT function, which makes it one of the more interesting Seiko divers. I also love the sneaky placement of the date window between 4 and 5.
















At 51.5 mm lug-to-lug, 15.5 mm thickness and weighing 225 grams, your wrist will get a workout.


----------



## kenls

Thanks @Time4Playnow & @kubr1ck you've compelled me to make an early swap to my "pseudo" Tuna. (The Limpet)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CubsWin27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Maddog1970

Tuna for today&#8230;..TGIF!


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## kylini

My Damasko has been neglected lately.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Wore my titanium seiko mod today. 








Using the modder's pic because I can't seem to get a nice one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchharmonic




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## naganaga

Casio Edifice for bonus day 6 of 5 of my Casio appreciation week.

Wrist roll: September 11, 2021: #casio #casioedifice #casioconquest #explorer #casioquartz #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## Xaltotun

Not today's date, I know 😅


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Xaltotun

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16114105


Wow! Kinetic? 200m? Gmt?  what model is that?


----------



## kritameth




----------



## kubr1ck

Xaltotun said:


> Wow! Kinetic? 200m? Gmt?  what model is that?


SUN019P1. 2015 release. MSRP is $695, but you can easily find it in the $500 range, and it is honestly a bargain for that price. Beautifully machined case, decent bracelet with solid links, milled clasp, sapphire crystal. Fair warning that it's very large and heavy, but the case molds around the wrist surprisingly well. Once this one goes away I think it's going to be fairly sought after because it's pretty unique in the Seiko diver line-up.


----------



## kritameth

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16114105





kubr1ck said:


> SUN019P1. 2015 release. MSRP is $695, but you can easily find it in the $500 range, and it is honestly a bargain for that price. Beautifully machined case, decent bracelet with solid links, milled clasp, sapphire crystal. Fair warning that it's very large and heavy, but the case molds around the wrist surprisingly well. Once this one goes away I think it's going to be fairly sought after because it's pretty unique in the Seiko diver line-up.


Sensational picture as always @kubr1ck! I never gave much thought to a Kinetic, but after seeing this I'm seriously considering one. As is typical, however, it seems I'm catching this at the tail end of production and will not be landing ridiculous deals. That said, it does still seem like a bargain like you mentioned.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Back to the "Limpet" for this morning&#8230;


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## scrumpypaul

This Sanda model. A stealthy take on the DW6900 but quite a lot smaller so I'm not sure if it's trying to ape a different smaller model? This one is 45.5mm x 49mm give or take. Anyway, I quite like it as a cheap as chips little watch. About £9 from AE and less than nine days from click to wrist.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Went riding and switched to my yellow Scurfa, as my Frog is a bit too thick to be wearing under my m/c jacket.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## pbubsy




----------



## teehan

pam 390 with hulk lurking in the background.

monikers, warts and all!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nonconformulaic

Have you all seen "Venom" with Tom Hardy (2018), or read any of the Venom comic books?

All I can say is if you treasure your Casio wrist time, DO NOT buy a Garmin Instinct Solar! This thing is the ultimate ABC watch, and simply WILL NOT release your wrist once you put it on! It is a straight up horological symbiote.

After owning something like 350 Gs over the last 25 years (still have a dozen or so kicking around) _it feels so bad_ that I haven't worn a G-Shock in months, but at the same time _it feels so goooood_...

Wear your watches in good health, F17!


----------



## Crispyc4

My favorite Turtle


----------



## Toddy101

The SKX007 that Seiko should have made. Sapphire crystal, ceramic full lume bezel, NH35 movement, signed crown, solid end link bracelet. Comes with spare strap, spare spring bars, strap removal tool and bracelet adjustment tool.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Cheap as chips Sanda 5600bb homage. Not bad at all although not many features. Still, it was only £9 or so. I've ordered a transparent bezel and band, dunno if it'll fit but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Haqq777

On daddy duty. Been very chaotic today, haven't even gotten a chance to slip on a watch!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## teehan

it is not easy being green..


----------



## slim jim




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Wolfsatz

I am diggin this one a lot...

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16124502


That is some seriously crazy lume, almost looks like it's powered with a battery lol


----------



## kenls

Citizen today&#8230;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CasioVibe

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16124502


Awesome looking watch! This is definitely a watch TRON would wear


----------



## Dxnnis

Afternoon wear  
Bertucci A2T


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## JustAbe

Another day and another airport!! On the move again!! 👍😷


----------



## kubr1ck

TGIF my friends. And safe travels, @JustAbe.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> TGIF my friends. And safe travels, @JustAbe.
> View attachment 16126304


Thank you, @kubr1ck!! Loving the Kinetic Vibes, Bro!!! 👍😷


----------



## neverlate1973

Home from the gym and now we get to go to work!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dxnnis

Probably change this afternoon


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16127443


?


----------



## tmoore




----------



## bugi




----------



## kenls

A stablemate @bugi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Omega Railmaster for today&#8230;.


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> ?


10:54 👍😂


----------



## Cellblock

kenls said:


> A stablemate @bugi
> 
> View attachment 16127581


Cool shot!!!


----------



## kenls

Cellblock said:


> Cool shot!!!


Cheers!


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My sweethearts Saturday evening pick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CasioExplorer

It's the first "serious" watch I bought (when I was still into mechanical watches and didn't know much).

I still think it looks good, but with hindsight and experience it's unfortunately falling between two stools. It has the design cues and fragility of a dress watch, but its thickness and chrono functionality makes it irrelevant in really formal situations. I therefore don't wear it a lot.


----------



## nagena

Deep Blue pepsi










Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## CasioExplorer

nagena said:


> Deep Blue pepsi
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


Confortable rice beads bracelet, pepsi, 500m, blue dial, cool brand name: me like it


----------



## nagena

CasioExplorer said:


> Confortable rice beads bracelet, pepsi, 500m, blue dial, cool brand name: me like it


thank you, I like it too

Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Citizen Sunday&#8230;










for now anyway


----------



## bugi




----------



## TheBearded




----------



## Rocat

I never thought I'd like this Garmin Instinct. It is so much better than Pro Treks I've had in the past. Truth be told I don't think the solar version of this watch is worth the upgrade. It is that good IMO.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## therion

Seiko Tuna SBBN033


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## James142

Tuna today 🐟😊


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## entropy96

Rado Original 35mm


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocat

Very nice!



James142 said:


> Tuna today 🐟😊
> 
> View attachment 16130133


----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday!!









Today!!


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Swiss Army that's 15 years old on today 9-19-21


----------



## kubr1ck

That Seiko lume though.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## Dxnnis

My favourite non G for the rest of today,
Citizen BN0118-55E


----------



## Cellblock

Microbrand Monday


----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko SLA039 for today&#8230;.


----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Igorek




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

HMT Pilot on today 9-20-21


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Toddy101

Steeldive "SKX007" on Cousins isofrane strap.


----------



## JohnM67

Two Seikos today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck

Promaster Altichron from 2013. DLC-coated titanium goodness with plenty of color.


----------



## CasioExplorer

kubr1ck said:


> Promaster Altichron from 2013. DLC-coated titanium goodness with plenty of color.
> View attachment 16133380


Damn good watch  Love the way it displays altitude.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday = Speedy


----------



## bugi




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Wolfsatz

#Waterbuy Wednesday
W'bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## teehan




----------



## kenls

Breaking in the new acquisition with a coffee










Interestingly, it looks like they've lumed and painted both sides of the second hand.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Wearing my latest acquisition.
Casio rules 🙂


----------



## nagena

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## teehan

photo from yesterday.
wined and dined at my buddy's home..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catspispenguins

Wear G shocker for the workout session. Switch to this most days of the week since its always out on my counter. Plus has a day date and I need to sign a million papers a day and sometimes I forget.


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16139179


Love the patina on that one


----------



## Lostacks

As expected a lot of Casio's, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011

Dxnnis said:


> Love the patina on that one


Thanks&#8230;and it's all natural&#8230;she cried.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bugi




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## catspispenguins

Swatch


----------



## tmoore

Frederique Constant World Timer...


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## L&W




----------



## Time4Playnow

This one, again. Yesterday, a guy behind the parts counter at the local auto dealership said "Hey, nice watch!" ? I've gotten compliments in-person on my watches only about 3 times in my life.

And btw - I saw a Honda Civic Type R on the floor there....that car is sick!! 306hp! $39 grand. Pretty cool looking, too. But I'll still take my Accord Sport 2.0T. It's a little larger which suits me better.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> This one, again. Yesterday, a guy behind the parts counter at the local auto dealership said "Hey, nice watch!" 🤣 I've gotten compliments in-person on my watches only about 3 times in my life.
> 
> And btw - I saw a Honda Civic Type R on the floor there....that car is sick!! 306hp! $39 grand. Pretty cool looking, too. But I'll still take my Accord Sport 2.0T. It's a little larger which suits me better.
> 
> View attachment 16141753


Funny you should mention the Type-R. I took a pic of one recently while my car was being serviced. A lightweight hatch with over 300 horses and a 6-speed manual transmission. I'm sure it's a blast to drive.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Funny you should mention the Type-R. I took a pic of one recently while my car was being serviced. A lightweight hatch with over 300 horses and a 6-speed manual transmission. I'm sure it's a blast to drive.
> View attachment 16142293


Yes, without question. Mine is a blast to drive, and the Type R has even more horses, so I KNOW it would be a blast! 🤣 🤣 I like that yellow too!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## kenls

Rectaungular Rectangl Rectanu Radnue Radnu

Sod it!   , Seiko homage&#8230;


----------



## TheBearded

Vatch out for zee germans...


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I moved over to the darkside recently:










It's a Garmin Venu 2S, the watch face is called Crystal in Lemon Cream (it's customizable) and I put it on a cotton strap from Archer.

It's kinda embarrassing as I'm one of those who always said smartwatches aren't real watches. To be honest I'm still not sure what it is exactly, but I'm enjoying it nevertheless. You get so much data at the blink of an eye and all those data fields are customizable (depending on which watch face you use). The only downside is that you have to charge it once or twice a week depending on your usage, but this one does have quick charge so it only takes like half an hour or so.


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## entropy96

Nothing like lookin at a pic of your girlfriend whilst checking the time 😜

PS: I asked her permission to upload this pic 😅


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011

entropy96 said:


> Nothing like lookin at a pic of your girlfriend whilst checking the time 😜
> 
> PS: I asked her permission to upload this pic 😅
> 
> View attachment 16143551


Would need an 84mil case width to fit my wife on 🤐


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kairo

My Revue Sport Nautique today 🌞


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Maddog1970

Aqua Terra today&#8230;..


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Cellblock

entropy96 said:


> Nothing like lookin at a pic of your girlfriend whilst checking the time 😜
> 
> PS: I asked her permission to upload this pic 😅
> 
> View attachment 16143551


Smart Man😎


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Have a fantastic Speedy Tuesday f17!!! 👍😷


----------



## entropy96

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16146560


I think I actually like the 14060M more than my Super Case. 😍


----------



## bigclive2011

entropy96 said:


> I think I actually like the 14060M more than my Super Case. 😍


Yes the old style cases are the most proportionate IMO, although I might be biased as I own two 😉


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Dark Side Tuesday


----------



## tmoore

Omega DeVille Hour Vision Chronograph...


----------



## Crispyc4

I.N.O.X


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dgaddis

Sealander today. Closest thing I have to a dress watch.


----------



## cvdl




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko SLA039 hi-beat, for a very rainy west coast hump day!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Cellblock

One Love - Bob Marley Tribute


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## saridis

EDIFICE EQB-1100YD-1AJF 

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Another Seiko today - SLA051


----------



## teehan

taking in the chameleon-like facets on the hulk’s (oops! i mean the 116610lv. no childish nicknames here) dial..


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Practical Orb




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maddog1970

What has turned into a Seiko week, continues- SLA043


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bugi




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Maddog1970

Seiko week turns into Seiko Saturday, with my new Alpinist re-issue…….at 36mm, the smallest watch I own!


----------



## Dxnnis

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 16155152


Not sure what that is but looks nice


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mrwomble

Dxnnis said:


> Not sure what that is but looks nice


Uh, it's a Bosch dishwasher. I'm going to say integrated. Couldn't guess the model number, you know how complicated those can be but I guess the guys over at the Bosch owners thread could tell you. 

Around here, we accept all kinds of dishwashers, we're a very inclusive bunch.


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster…..


----------



## SgtPepper

With the Garmin Instinct when jogging. The weather is bad, the equipment is good, so what should. Or as queen just so fitting means: "The Show must go on"


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Igorek




----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toddy101

MTB today so Fenix 6x Pro on the wrist:


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## bugi

AD-300


----------



## Cellblock

Microbrand Monday


----------



## sodamonkey

This one arrived today.

WVQ-570:









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Ray Mears…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Hexanaut

Stupid level of comfort..and cheapness


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kenls

Capt. Willard homage today…

(still on the lookout for a 19mm bracelet, prefer one that doesn’t taper to a 14mm clasp like this Geckota)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lipadj76




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## hogwldfltr

A switch up to something less bulky.


----------



## Dxnnis

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16164807


Love this


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16168648
> 
> View attachment 16168649


How does the outer ring work with that beauty? Is it like dual time?


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Snyde

feels miniature after wearing my frog for 3 weeks straight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Time4Playnow

Scurfa "Treasure Seeker" - sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, SS case and bracelet, 300m WR, and great lume. 😁


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> How does the outer ring work with that beauty? Is it like dual time?


It is dual time with the numeral disc rotating to show the correct time in different cities. The fantastic feature is that all the settings are with the single crown, i.e., no other buttons or pushers!! 😍😊


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

A vintage digital instead


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> It is dual time with the numeral disc rotating to show the correct time in different cities. The fantastic feature is that all the settings are with the single crown, i.e., no other buttons or pushers!! 😍😊


Such a cool movement and so elegantly designed 👍


----------



## kenls

The V3 Ocean One…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CubsWin27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## dgaddis

Watches from the last two days.

Yesterday. Tortoise on a single pass NATO.









Today, Zelos on a Miltat FKM strap (these are awesome FYI)


----------



## Merv

Stowa Marine.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## Rocat

This Mudman “Lite” does everything I need it to do for work and more. It is very comfortable and light on the wrist. The big, crisp lcd is a huge plus for me.


----------



## Snyde

Day 200 and is spot on with atomic clock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tighthams

007 matinee with the mrs. not an omega but this will suffice


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snyde

BB ETA. Still ticking strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe

I love this watch. Last one!! I promise!! 😊😅 😴


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## lipadj76

This one makes my gg-b100 and my gwf-a1000 seem pretty practical. Idk I like it though


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic PAM 292 for today


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Docrwm

Can’t seem to stay away from tool watches.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dxnnis

Starting the weekend with something blue


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Silver dialed, blue handed Aqua Tera for yet another rainy west coast day!


----------



## Time4Playnow

'Technically' I am unshocking today, though it doesn't really feel that way.


----------



## bugi




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TTV

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 16184077


Supercool looks, which brand/model it is 😍?


----------



## catspispenguins

TTV said:


> Supercool looks, which brand/model it is 😍?


Swatch Big Bold Planets.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Yesterday and today!! 😅😇


----------



## HMR170

This was actually from a couple of days ago and I forgot to post this nice autumn mountain top shot.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Novio

Not quite a G 
Bought this Casio mrw200 on a whim a couple of months ago whilst searching for a new G-Shock. It may be cheap and cheerful but it has become my daily companion in the pool.


----------



## Sennelier

I like tool watches, so here's my trusted Sinn 556 A RS.


----------



## catspispenguins

Started the day with a g ate breakfast with this


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Rocat

SNE-107. I’ve had this, I believe, since 2013.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## teehan

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16192252


nice phantom ex II..


----------



## KKFF

Likely an unpopular choice but I’ll post anyway. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

teehan said:


> nice phantom ex II..


Thank you. @teenah!!! Well spotted, my friend. Stay safe and healthy, bro!! 👍😷


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

My 1980s Freestyle Shark


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Rocat

The W736 for work.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

SuperOcean today


----------



## F1_watches




----------



## Jim Hine

Last year Walmart had Black & Blue Duros on sale for $28. I splurged on a Helm RS1 for $30 and it's the first time I've spent more on the strap than the watch


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dxnnis

Oops just noticed the date needs setting, hardly ever wear this so not surprising really 
edit: it is correct now


----------



## TTV




----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## Rocat

I’ll keep the Seiko theme going in this thread.

SRP777 for the day.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## loubapache

Old Nike. The strap is so comfortable.


----------



## Dxnnis

Kept this Seiko on all day trying to decide if I want to keep it or not! It will be the first watch I have ever thought about selling on but just can't decide yet, it just feels small 
Word of advice, always check the case size before buying a bargain or like me you could end up with something your never sure about.


----------



## kenls

Citizen Sunday…


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Citizen Sunday…
> 
> View attachment 16196701


Very nice Ken  👍


----------



## Dxnnis

Changed for the afternoons house jobs


----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## Rocat

A new WS-220 to replace my old worn out WS-220 from 2014. It still works. It's just beat up and missing a small chunk of case on the left side. Amazingly, the old one is still WR and has never had any issues. The old one will be my permanent yard work watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

Triple zero for today…..


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Merv

Seiko 5 field watch.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> View attachment 16200644


Curious as to what the 2nd crown does?
Nice watch though


----------



## L&W

Haven't wear this one for a long time.


----------



## Lab4Us

Dxnnis said:


> Curious as to what the 2nd crown does?
> Nice watch though


Moves the internal bezel (numbers 1-12) so a second time zone can be set or move the 12 to wherever the minute hand is and can be used as timer.


----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> Moves the internal bezel (numbers 1-12) so a second time zone can be set or move the 12 to wherever the minute hand is and can be used as timer.


Cool


----------



## cvdl




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## JustAbe

A day in the life of a PP!!! 👍😷


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> A day in the life of a PP!!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16202840
> 
> 
> View attachment 16202847
> 
> View attachment 16202850
> 
> View attachment 16202853
> 
> View attachment 16202856


Beautiful watch and also nice 911 my friend, have fun


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Beautiful watch and also nice 911 my friend, have fun


Thank you, @Dxnnis, for your kind words!! I appreciate your constant enthusiasm and encouragement, bro!! Stay safe and healthy. 👍😷


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

My newest (to me) acquisition, till my GW5000 comes in that is


----------



## kenls

The “new” boy, unsurprisingly…


----------



## teehan

me and a buddy at the vaccination centre earlier today..


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Toddy101 said:


>


That's false advertising for the UK, where are the black clouds


----------



## Toddy101

Dxnnis said:


> That's false advertising for the UK, where are the black clouds


Yeah, my home county is currently flooded and I'm living it up in Lanzarote😳. My team have been told they're on minimum manning levels at work tomorrow due to the state of the roads, back with them on Sunday night do hopefully things will have calmed down by then.


----------



## Dxnnis

Toddy101 said:


> Yeah, my home county is currently flooded and I'm living it up in Lanzarote😳. My team have been told they're on minimum manning levels at work tomorrow due to the state of the roads, back with them on Sunday night do hopefully things will have calmed down by then.


Sorry to hear that must be a nightmare the thought of going back to that!
Hope things get sorted for you quickly when you get back, till then enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## kenls

This one…


----------



## Richmond C.

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16194662


Love this! Strap workks really well in this dresskx.


----------



## JustAbe

Omega Seamaster Polaris Quartz Ref. DB 396.1022


----------



## JustAbe

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530


----------



## JustAbe

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Ref. 105.012-66 CB


----------



## Dxnnis

Not able to make up your mind today @JustAbe ?
Have a great day whatever you decide


----------



## mrwomble

Dxnnis said:


> Not able to make up your mind today @JustAbe ?
> Have a great day whatever you decide


In fairness, that is a tough choice.


----------



## jhdscript

*ZRC Grands Fonds Spirit 1964*

*


  




*


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## journeyforce

Fortis B-42


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I accidentally bought my first Seiko a month or so ago and then accidentally bought five more. 😄 I got this one from the Macy’s 20% off plus an additional 10% sale. There is something satisfying about buying a watch in the store and bringing it home vs mail order. 😊


----------



## Toddy101

Haven't worn this in a while, food to have it back on the wrist:


----------



## Toddy101

Now onto a Barton canvas:


----------



## Maddog1970

Happy speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe

All whips out for service!! I like to do them all together!! 👍😷


----------



## kenls

New boy in his new shoes… (_I don’t like straps!_)










Lumed logo


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith today


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Wolfsatz

W’bury Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Merv

Dekla type A flieger. Just landed.


----------



## Maddog1970

Another day with the El Primero


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## kenls

Holton Professional…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rmeron

My beautiful MDV 106 in blue


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Maddog1970

TGIF……still the zenith


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KKFF

Front porch sittin.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Still this…..


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> Still this…..
> 
> View attachment 16222253


And why not it looks great


----------



## Dxnnis

Lab4Us said:


> View attachment 16222560


Love the dial


----------



## Kenster21

Dinner out. Wife’s treat!


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hexanaut

Arnie . Free cat.


----------



## bugi

AD 300


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dxnnis

Last swap of the day


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Recently got into the world of Zelos. Can’t go wrong with a full titanium case and bracelet hardened to 1200 Vickers, with a meteorite dial and a workhorse movement. 


Sent from


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## JustAbe

Wearin' AP, Drivin' AMG with an IWC!! 🤔 A day in the life of an AP!! 👍😷


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

JustAbe said:


> Wearin' AP, Drivin' AMG with an IWC!! 🤔 A day in the life of an AP!!


Oh, gee... what did I see...I wish that car belonged to me. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> _Recently got into the world of Zelos. Can’t go wrong with a full titanium case and bracelet_ *hardened to 1200 Vickers*, _with a meteorite dial and a workhorse movement._
> 
> 
> Sent from


Snap!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

This is the only non g shock watch I have. 


Sent from


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kenls

The EB Holton Professional…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

I wish they made a DLC coated version of this. 


Sent from


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Late night/early morning study buddy


Sent from


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kenls

EB, again…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## francorx

Anonimo









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Toddy101

Orient Pro Saturation Diver:


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## kenls

Holton Professional…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

That meteorite dial really pops. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## JohnM67

SPB 207.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## odinslostcandy

Scurfa diver one.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Might be catching the Zelos bug over the G Shock bug. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe

Earlier


----------



## JustAbe

Later


----------



## teehan

JustAbe said:


> wicked looking SD43 Mark 1! 👍✌🏻🤟🤘🏼💪🏻
> Earlier
> View attachment 16238905
> 
> View attachment 16238906


----------



## teehan

JustAbe said:


> the venerable DD41!
> 
> Later
> View attachment 16238907


----------



## teehan

homage to @JustAbe..


----------



## JustAbe

teehan said:


> homage to @JustAbe..
> View attachment 16239080


Thank you @teehan!! 🙏 I appreciate your passion and enthusiasm, bro!! 😊😍😅 Please stay safe and healthy, my friend!! 👍😷


----------



## t minus

That watch looks so clean and legible. Very nice and functional.


usclassic said:


> View attachment 16238132


----------



## sodamonkey

Marlin for the day:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TTV




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pee Dee




----------



## loubapache

Put it on a NATO strap. Much more comfortable.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16242913


😍🥰😍

And the cars not bad either 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## kenls

Still on the shed/store build today, so the “Capt. Willard” homage gets a turn…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

BX1010 tonight


----------



## samael_6978

Newmark today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loubapache




----------



## Paul R

A1000MG for some keyboard time
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer




----------



## droople

My Fitbit









Sent from my Redmi K30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Pro Trekking today, PRT500 Twincept 2000(?) 👍


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## kenls

Busy day, late posting but back to the Elliot Brown for the weekend.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## tighthams




----------



## KiLLMasTer20

My timex not shore how old.


----------



## Dxnnis

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk BX-1010-02E


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pete26

Marathon GSAR


----------



## loubapache




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Love that dial play in the sunlight. 


Sent by Rick C-137’s DW5600RM21-1


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21

Happy (ugh) Monday!


----------



## tighthams




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## loubapache




----------



## Wolfsatz

Fall is just to beautiful to ignore! #Timex Midget Tuesday

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16256536


Such a quirky piece, love it


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## Pete26




----------



## kenls

This one has compelled me to put my MTG-S1000V up for sale…











EDIT:

It’d be a shame if I didn’t show his face now.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## therion

I had to put my Tuna on ice, it started smelling funny...


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Maddog1970

Another Omega for me today, grey dial/blue handed Aqua Terra…..


----------



## teehan




----------



## JustAbe

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, f17!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe

“It’s been a long hard fight,” so have a happy and blessed Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thanksgiving Day!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## complexcarbs

therion said:


> I had to put my Tuna on ice, it started smelling funny...


Would this even fit on my barely 6.5" wrist?? Beautiful watch.


----------



## kenls

Sticking with the EB today. Here’s a macro of the “shirt cuff shredder” bezel for a bit of variety…


----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AdrianS




----------



## Dxnnis

Not a G but still tough


----------



## loubapache

Not a good picture but joining the Citizen party.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hexanaut

Turtle on isofrane today. Very comfortable. Have a good one 🐢 👍


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us

Ignore the raindrops…


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## gaizka




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AdrianS

6x Sapphire


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## sodamonkey

This little one today:









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramweil




----------



## JRF1

The watch I just got _instead _of my first G Shock:









(Sleeping doggo included)


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Not as flash as the last few posts but it is kinda shiny


----------



## tmoore

Spirit...


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Piowa

Changed the date for 31st to have first tomorrow. 8--))










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snyde

250 days of tracking accuracy and still accurate with atomic clock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## siomon




----------



## vithic




----------



## siomon




----------



## Dxnnis

Just noticed the perpetual calendar is set wrong as it says the 1st, oops


----------



## vithic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Still Un-Shocking, fancied an analogue day


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## therion

Tuna


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## siomon




----------



## vithic

Casio Edifice EFS-S570D.


----------



## Hexanaut




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vithic

Casio Edifice EFS-S570D.


----------



## JohnM67

New arrival.


----------



## siomon




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Evening wear


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith today….


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Eric.S




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SLNGSHOT

Diving ....









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dxnnis

Finishing Sunday with this


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Lab4Us

Part 2!


----------



## tighthams




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## ridelikeaturtle




----------



## vithic




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Rocat

Monster homage today.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## dgaddis

Swapped the crystal on my mini turtle over the weekend, no more cyclops!


----------



## kubr1ck

I call this one my "bling" diver. Bronze dial, glossy black bezel with rose gold accents and coin-edge. A warm colorway for our colder weather.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Quota hora est?

Echocardiogram showing a good functioning prosthetic mitral valve with no leak between the Left Ventricle (above) & Left Atrium (Below)









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vithic




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Miklos86

I am bored out of my mind during a Teams meeting, but at home office I can safely distract myself by looking at the intricacies of my PO. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Quota hora est?

Miklos86 said:


> I am bored out of my mind during a Teams meeting, but at home office I can safely distract myself by looking at the intricacies of my PO. What a time to be alive.
> 
> View attachment 16285131


I do the same thing while waiting for my girlfriend to finish trying on all the latest in-trend clothes at the shopping mall 

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Still honeymooning with my new SM300m


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ofted42

Meeting suppliers today so went with a classic.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa




----------



## JustAbe

The last two Masters!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## kubr1ck

Looks like it's Seiko day for G lovers.


----------



## JustAbe

👍🏼😷


----------



## odinslostcandy

Diver day.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lvt

Same brand, but different kind of watch.


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

lvt said:


> Same brand, but different kind of watch.


The hand and bezel swap is so subtle but make it look so much nicer!


----------



## vithic




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

EB Canford out for the weekend shop.


----------



## omar77w

Orient Tristar


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## vithic




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vithic




----------



## Piowa

Spot on time (+0 seconds) after 16 days on my wrist. #sohappy










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## entropy96




----------



## tighthams




----------



## entropy96

Time to get some shut-eye. Goodnight everyone 😴🤤


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## odinslostcandy

F1 withdrawals









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vithic




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## brendvn




----------



## Drummer1




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 030934


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vithic




----------



## Lab4Us

This guy again…


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16300476





JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16300477


Double WOW


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Double WOW


Thank you, @Dxnnis!! You are too kind as usual!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## vithic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie K39 on the wrist


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## entropy96

Lab4Us said:


> This guy again…
> View attachment 16300068


Seems like this one is your favorite and the ArmourLite Isobrites.

Really cool watches 👌


----------



## ofted42

Been a while so I threw on the Clipperton today. G Shocks had been taking over my wrist lately but I'm reminded why this has been my favorite for years. Why did I want an Oceanus again?


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## ofted42

Looks like it's an Aquis kind of Friday! Just amazing watches. Love that bracelet and the way the indices catch the light. The very picture of legibility!


----------



## entropy96

ofted42 said:


> Looks like it's an Aquis kind of Friday! Just amazing watches. Love that bracelet and the way the indices catch the light. The very definition of legibility!


Oris gotta be one of my favorite Swiss brands 👌 Haven't bought one yet though. Hopefully soon


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21

Overnight getaway. This tonight and the square in the bag for tomorrow.😁


----------



## Rammus




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## clyde_frog

delete


----------



## clyde_frog

delete


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Went for a hike today, could've taken the Rangeman but instead opted for the Protrek PRW2500R-1.


----------



## crazyotterhound

Casio UK had a 30% off deal on all their watches, so as an F1 fan decided to treat myself to an early Christmas present with the Edifice AlphaTauri Limited Edition (EQB-1200AT-1A). 



















The packaging is quite nice, I like the fact it comes with a spare leather strap. The value proposition on the Edifice line is really very strong in comparison to the competition. Despite its dimensions (44mm), it is a very slim watch and sits nice and flat on your wrist.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## vithic




----------



## omar77w

Orient Kamasu


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Retro 2415-550934


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko SPC133P1


----------



## dvzzz

A different watch


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## harald-hans

Ball Engineer II Rainbow LE


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## corejava2

Timex weekender


----------



## Piowa

One month ago I had 3 Wireds and 1 G-Shock. 
Now I have 1 Wired and 1 Seiko.
8--))










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

harald-hans said:


> Ball Engineer II Rainbow LE


Damn cool  Route 66 ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Got this guy in the mail yesterday. Saw the footprints and had to have it because I'm a child haha


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16314869
> 
> View attachment 16314870
> 
> View attachment 16314872


What a stunner my friend 😃


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> What a stunner my friend 😃


Thank you, @Dxnnis! Here are some more, my friend. 👍🏼😷


----------



## Jim Hine

Feelin blue today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Really classy but what is the hand I've circled for?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sent from my


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350645


----------



## bearwithwatch

Dxnnis said:


> Really classy but what is the hand I've circled for?
> View attachment 16315263


Looking at AB and AUF, I'd say it is power reserve meter.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1

Seiko Ninja Tuna


----------



## odinslostcandy

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16314869
> 
> View attachment 16314870
> 
> View attachment 16314872


Very fine watch, Sir.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 said:


> Seiko Ninja Tuna
> View attachment 16315806


Another cool shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Really classy but what is the hand I've circled for?
> View attachment 16315263


Thank you, @Dxnnis, for your kind words. This is a manual wind watch and the hand circled indicates the power reserve! Stay safe and healthy, Sir!


----------



## JustAbe

odinslostcandy said:


> Very fine watch, Sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sir!! It is one of my faves!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## ofted42

Back to the Clipperton today. Seems like no matter what catches my fancy it doesn't take long before I jump back to it. Just the perfect everyday watch. Still within COSC specs after 3 years too, not bad for a base Sellita SW200-1


----------



## ofted42

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16316146


I have to say, out of all the watches I see around here this is one of the few I never get tired of seeing. If Captain Nemo wore a watch, it would be this one. I also very much respect the commitment it took to find it and the fact that after all this time you still seem just as enamored with it. That's a fairly rare thing these days.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## brendvn




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Jim Hine

When Casio buys Garmin, Style will meet Substance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Marcel

posted in 2 threads because I really like it..sorry


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot Perpetual Calendar T063.637.16.057.00


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## kenls

Chillin’ with classic Christmas Choons (tunes)…


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Chillin’ with classic Christmas Choons (tunes)…
> 
> View attachment 16318354


Have a great Christmas and New year Ken 🎅 💝


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Have a great Christmas and New year Ken 🎅 💝


Right back atcha buddy. Try not to overindulge……..on watch purchases anyway. 🤪


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## tighthams

traveling on christmas eve


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## odinslostcandy

My dog is annoyed that he's in the picture.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## vithic




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Maddog1970

Merry Christmas f17!


----------



## timeseekeer

This beauty


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## danielsallfix

Sinn U1


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vithic




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Mr.Jones82

ofted42 said:


> Back to the Clipperton today. Seems like no matter what catches my fancy it doesn't take long before I jump back to it. Just the perfect everyday watch. Still within COSC specs after 3 years too, not bad for a base Sellita SW200-1
> 
> View attachment 16316586


My favorite Aquis still to this day. I really regret not picking it up when I had the chance. Still love my reg production midnight blue, but the Clipperton is just in a league of its own

HAQ for me today


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Retro 2415-550931


----------



## L&W




----------



## Mic71

Have a great day..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## vithic




----------



## Marcel




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Drummer1

Spinnaker Bradner! Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko SPC131P1


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## odinslostcandy

Leaving on a jet plane.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us

This guy gets another day…


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## therion

Seiko Tuna SBBN033


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21

Happy New Year


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## mattnt




----------



## therion




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia 110559


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT Tundra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snyde

Feels so tiny after rocking G’s most of the time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurtleFan

Wearing my Christmas present from my GF...










Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 43.5mm


----------



## TTV

Some Solar Seiko time 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Rammus

Yesterday and today


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bugi




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## ofted42

Still rocking the Clipperton, she got lonely last year when I discovered G Shocks. Now I'm rediscovering why this was my daily for years.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 16317891


Have you had any issues with the capacitor on your Kinect?


----------



## AdrianS




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## psweeting

.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

A Christmas gift, it wouldn't be my first choice as I find the "rose gold" a bit blingy, but sometimes receiving a gift is the best way to get out of your comfort zone. Coincidentally I bought the exact same watch w/white dial and black ceramic bezel for myself. Fantastic value.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-7AVDF today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rotates gym duties among other G shocks.

This one has hydration alarm (vibration).. that can be useful for other things as well. 

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex TW2P75400


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## journeyforce

I got a new to me Grand Seiko on Thurs that I will be wearing later today

The pic is from before I set it.

I do need to get a new strap for it because as it is an Asian Market model, it has a short OEM strap and that is not going to cut it for daily wearing


----------



## Dxnnis

Have a good weekend f17


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fjblair

SARB 065


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us

This guy for another day…


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16350193
> 
> Have a good weekend f17


Love that beaut! Ended up getting the green, but prefer that black one. I've been lusting after this thing forever and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Love that beaut! Ended up getting the green, but prefer that black one. I've been lusting after this thing forever and finally pulled the trigger.
> View attachment 16359652


That's a real beauty you got, is that a monocoque case like mine?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> That's a real beauty you got, is that a monocoque case like mine?


Nah, I wish


----------



## Dxnnis

Inspired by @Mr.Jones82 stunning new piece I thought the Ray Mears appropriate 
(His picture is so much better than mine)


----------



## Wolfsatz

bearwithwatch said:


> Timex TW2P75400


I always missed a good deal on that W'bury. Love the color scheme. 

W’buru Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Wolfsatz

Eagle Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us

Once more with the “Swifty”…


----------



## AdrianS




----------



## kenls

This watch hasn’t been off my wrist (for work) since I bought him a couple of months back. I find it funny that my previous “work” watches, Casio in particular, are sitting untouched. Sometimes I pick up a square or my Pro-Trek, put it on only to resort to the Holton after a few minutes.











_(On a side note, it also seems to be Matt Tebbut’s brand choice of late, albeit he sports the automatic. (BBC’s “Saturday Kitchen Live” and CH5’s “Go Veggie and Vegan with…”))_


----------



## moka 1 cup




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

Starting Saturday with this for now 😀


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Guarionex

Enzo Mechana Acqua Diver


----------



## TTV

Guarionex said:


> Enzo Mechana Acqua Diver


Wow + 😍, what a nice seabeast 👍


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Dougiebaby

Daytona:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Swap to Bertucci A-2TR Field Pro GMT


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## emveezee




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch Dotter 78560571


----------



## TTV

bearwithwatch said:


> Luch Dotter 78560571


Kind of supercool look 😍👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Just changed the battery on the Grand Seiko yesterday after sitting in my box for 3-4 months. GS for work, Citizen for the cold hike home.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seagull 1963


----------



## TTV

Carbon I.N.O.X. 🙂👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us

NTH Thresher…


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Motorcycle Man

Citizen Eco-Drive Divers 200 M....


----------



## TTV




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## entropy96

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 16309109


That rubber strap looks similar to my Samsung Gear S3 Frontier's.


----------



## Toddy101

In the gym so Fenix 6X Pro:


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## L&W

From a big G-shock King to a tiny Seagull 1963. Love the contrast.🙂


----------



## Dlbernau

Oceanus T200


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EVAD003W


----------



## Kusheba




----------



## Br3ndo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bearwithwatch

Boldr Mustang VK64


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21

This, but a GMW-B5000-1JF is on the way!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Robert999

First watch in space…


----------



## dgaddis

I bought a 'dark manta' Turtle with some Amazon gift cards I got for Christmas. It was just a bit too big, but the dial was awesome, so I did what any rational person would do and I swapped it into an aftermarket SKX case. This thing is great and the size is perfect!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350624


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## DELORTO




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Scott.

Traded into this NOS 2010 16600 on Friday so it’s on the wrist for me today 

Have a great Sunday everyone! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Dxnnis

Been a bit of a non G Sunday


----------



## ronenash

Took this out of the safe this morning.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch Dotter 78560573


----------



## SgtPepper

The other Atlas again for a long time.


----------



## Pete26




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Maritime Sport 

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## buddhashenglong

Last night.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Expedition Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

only if I could find the same protection for my nose..... (racquetball)....

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## prov3

unshocking today, have an outstanding day!


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## TTV

prov3 said:


> unshocking today, have an outstanding day!


That dial is FULL 😅


----------



## prov3

TTV said:


> That dial is FULL 😅


😂True.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Festina F16275-5


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bugi




----------



## prov3

Starting the day with a Cocktail, I'll switch to a G later! Have a great one!


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## Toddy101

Orient Pro Saturation:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Toddy101 said:


> Orient Pro Saturation:


Nice! Love that one


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## bugi




----------



## dgaddis

Tortoise


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side of the moon…..


----------



## Toddy101

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice! Love that one
> 
> View attachment 16396503


Thanks, the Omega isn't too shabby either😉


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Piowa

Just arrived. My second Bulova.










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A2T


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## randb

Core









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Piowa

Family photo










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fendushi




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Dxnnis

Toddy101 said:


>


Nice Lume shot but I have no idea on the watch 🤔


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## prov3

Trusty Omega today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

IWC pilot, vintage mark XVIII


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16415865


Very nice piece, not a make I have heard of before.


----------



## bigclive2011

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice piece, not a make I have heard of before.


Shame on you Dennis…… made by Giles at Schofield watch Company on the south coast.

Great bloke, great watches, but you are right not many people of heard of them, he is a one man band and this is 299/300, I have seen one other on here with a U.S owner.


----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> Shame on you Dennis…… made by Giles at Schofield watch Company on the south coast.
> 
> Great bloke, great watches, but you are right not many people of heard of them, he is a one man band and this is 299/300, I have seen one other on here with a U.S owner.


I feel the shame 
Seriously though it's a very nice looking watch


----------



## Piowa

Dark Side of the Lunar Pilot










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Mattthefish

I’m having a hard time not wearing my MR-G, but these two give also keep me company from time to time.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dlbernau

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Admiralty




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## flareslove




----------



## sodamonkey

Waveceptor today:









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## samael_6978

New Orient.

I sold a lot of watches lately, so I bought new watches as a reward.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bugi

Teal "Monster"


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## RJM




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Subafan




----------



## Dlbernau




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101

Dxnnis said:


> Nice Lume shot but I have no idea on the watch 🤔


Seiko SPB051 mate, killer lume as usual on a Seiko😁


----------



## Toddy101

Orient Pro today:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Such a comfortable watch for going shopping


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## ACace1

Today's Dagaz day









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

SRP777 with the very comfortable bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16434102


I love how you can go happily from a £10 Casio to a Rolex, Grand Seiko to a G Shock and others in-between without any snobbery as can be seen in some other circles


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Picked up this BB58 recently. Looks nice but not sure I'm bonding with it. Such is the flipper life


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## ACace1

Polar Indiglo









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## tighthams




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wus7




----------



## moka 1 cup

Good morning.


----------



## jhdscript

*Maurice Lacroix Aikon Chronographe*
*


  




*


----------



## danielsallfix

Sinn U1


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ACace1

Early CQ gets the go today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## moka 1 cup

Good morning


----------



## Rostislav Persion




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## Piowa

Cheers Piowa


----------



## therion

Ninja Turtle


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Maddog1970

TGIF! Speedy for today…


----------



## brendvn




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Maddog1970

Darkside of the moon


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## benton629




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Promaster Nighthawk BX-1010-02E


----------



## tighthams




----------



## Wolfsatz

What Lume ?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGMCC

My favorite “Rube Goldberg” device sheathed in titanium and running on Hawaiian time, lol


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## moka 1 cup

Good morning


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

O


----------



## Fedev

Wearing a Citizen NY0040-09E right now. Probably going to change to a G-Shock later…


----------



## kenls

Here’s one for @Dxnnis


----------



## TTV




----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Here’s one for @Dxnnis
> 
> View attachment 16463857
> 
> 
> View attachment 16463858
> 
> 
> View attachment 16463859


So tempted Ken


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> So tempted Ken


Here’s the Willard


----------



## Piowa

+2.7 seconds in three months, less than a second per month.

Blue and yellow colors for obvious reasons. 










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Patrick_R

Borrowed one of my sons Pagani’s this evening. 
Anyone for a root beer?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## sky21

Citizen JY8025-59E


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I need to do a date change. Too damn busy 😄 I went to check the date at work today and remembered that the only thing worse than having a date on the dial is having the wrong date 😄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## sky21

Citizen PMP56-2932


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Dxnnis

Wearing this lump of steel today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1


----------



## TTV

Some Seiko Saturday 👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Styx




----------



## Dxnnis

TTV said:


> Some Seiko Saturday 👍
> View attachment 16478347


I do like those new models, the dial and date are real nice looking


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Shankdaddy

It ain’t fancy, but it’s mine:


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Daruba

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16485356


The dial is extremely beautiful. Way to go!


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## Dxnnis

Promaster Nighthawk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## moka 1 cup

Arrived today. Just the time to set the date.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Squeezed the 20mm rubber into the 19mm lugs of this “Capt. Willard” clone. 

Breathe in!


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Miklos86

Rare day at the office.


----------



## kenls

Same watch, same time, different day. 

Still breathing in!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## behnam

Today citizen Fugu diver









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alexandrud

Evidently, another Casio watch


----------



## Eric.S

Still the Seiko solar atomic titanium sapphire.


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dwijaya

Huawei gt2


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cal..45

Just in: Timex Boost, sorry quick shot with my crappy cell:


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## psweeting

Love me a Tuna.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## psweeting

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Rocking this one today


----------



## Ludi415

Love it
















Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Daruba

GeSpot said:


> View attachment 16519415


 Beautiful timepiece.


----------



## GeSpot

Thank you @Daruba! 😋


----------



## ACace1

The old AGS Landmaster today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Dwijaya

SevenFriday P2-1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Citizen BN0118-55E


----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Fedev

My G-Shocks aren't getting any wrist time after I bought this Citizen NY0040. Guess I have to wear my GW-6900 soon again!


----------



## L&W

Almost forgot how uncomfortable the strap is. 😆


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Piowa said:


> View attachment 16503552
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Aphex Twin? A man of culture I see.


----------



## scotthp49

Been on a G kick for a while but back to the Halios today. AR coating having trouble with the clouds today…


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## fendushi




----------



## KiLLMasTer20




----------



## TAHAWK

CASIO -*EDIFICE* EFS-S550PB-1AV Module 5622. Very accurate so not a drag to sync with Multiband 6 GSs.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tim86seiko

To be fair I only have mechanical watches myself.
Seiko 6619-7000 sportmatic weekdater


----------



## Toddy101

Nite Alpha with T100 Tritium.


----------



## Toddy101

And now the Omega PO as going out for my daughters birthday:


----------



## Daruba

*Seiko SRN056 (Kinetic watch)*


----------



## kenls

Elliot Brown Canford…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Dxnnis

Nighthawk


----------



## kenls

Citizen “Ray Mears”…










due for a strap change when I get home.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kenls

Strap swap…


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Strap swap…
> 
> View attachment 16527564
> 
> 
> View attachment 16527565
> 
> 
> View attachment 16527566


Looking good Ken


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bugi




----------



## Wizardskills

Citizen Promaster


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 16529055


----------



## Wizardskills

Promaster again


----------



## Wolfsatz

#Edifice today
Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## blucupp




----------



## blucupp

View attachment 16532204


----------



## tighthams




----------



## Daruba

Just switched to my Citizen J810


----------



## Snyde

My beater. 5 y/o in October and still running same battery 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrandswit

Wayfinder Lume Dial


----------



## naganaga

This G-like-but-not-G Casio DW291 digital 200m WR watch for today!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Lightweight combo…


----------



## Dxnnis

Promaster Nighthawk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dwijaya

Formula Gulf


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Wafflebird

Garmin Fenix 7 Sapphire Solar Edition............................. It is impressive!!


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## naganaga

Casio Mission Impossible for today.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## babyivan

It's been awhile since I UNshocked, but here we go...
Seiko SARY055. 
Bought this one when I landed my my first gig in my chosen career path.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LankyOrangutan

been wearing this one a lot recently


----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicynoodle

Back to wearing watches after a few months off, and as it's not a Rangeman day that means it's a Sumo day.  I really need to pick up a second G (down to just the one now), but I haven't found the right one yet.









_Seiko Sumo SPB103_


----------



## pfmail




----------



## Dwijaya

Rise and shine Monday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Dwijaya

Vostok Europe


----------



## Ronbo710

My 'Faux-lex' today ...


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Check the background pls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Wizardskills

Citizen Promaster


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Evening swap to a Steinhart OVM MkIII on an NDC strap.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kenls

Again with the OVM MkIII and NDC…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bugi




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Dwijaya

009
Hbd dad


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Sitting chilling at work, too wet to go “walkies” today…


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci Field Pro GMT


----------



## Wizardskills

Tuna


----------



## Rammus

Capitain Willard,


----------



## Dwijaya

Blessing Saturday 
Blumo CB


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Ludi415

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Bulova Lunar Pilot Dark Side…


----------



## RadiumWatches

Rammus said:


> Capitain Willard,
> View attachment 16551870
> 
> View attachment 16551871


Love the watch and strap combo. Where you got it?


----------



## Rammus

RadiumWatches said:


> Love the watch and strap combo. Where you got it?


I had bought it from a French merchant, but it no longer exists sorry.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seagull ST1931


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA86




----------



## Dwijaya

Sunday glory 
8k aerobic run


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

Lunar Pilot on a Nageur de Combat, loving this combo. ( a little snug around the lugs )


----------



## Daruba

Casio Edifice *EQB-1000D-1A*


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## therion

Retro/hipster vibes today. I feel like having some organic craft beer and growing a beard..


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Wizardskills

Tuna


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dwijaya

Hello Monday
King 🐢 grenade


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kairo

After just having Casio squares, i almost feel i have done something illegal today, buying my first Seiko 🤔
Seiko SHC015 from '93.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Waterbury 
'Sir Wallace Globe Trotter' 

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fergfour

Something else in titanium, Ventura Kappa










Hanging out with a TB. Somewhat similar in weight/size. The TB weighs about 100gm, the Kappa 97gm.


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy

Three or four inches of snow fell this morning. As did many branches, and trees, including one in my backyard. Spring has fallen.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nonconformulaic




----------



## Dwijaya

Happy gloomy Tuesday 
Vostok Europe expedition on Crafter Blue UX03


----------



## Kairo

Seiko shc015 today 🙂


----------



## SonerBySweden




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Wolfsatz

tommy_boy said:


> Three or four inches of snow fell this morning. As did many branches, and trees, including one in my backyard. Spring has fallen.
> 
> View attachment 16559199


Left Coast? 

86F today here in VA is for WUS Lovers 

Todd Snyder BlackJack over Tulipa Row
TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy

Wolfsatz said:


> Left Coast?
> 
> 86F today here in VA is for WUS Lovers
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Pacific NW. As a skier I am fine with it. Bummer about the trees, though.


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Wolfsatz

tommy_boy said:


> Pacific NW. As a skier I am fine with it. Bummer about the trees, though.


MIss the Powder of the Sierra Nevada! But I was mostly a rider... Squaw / Heavenly / North Star used to be my winter playground.


----------



## kenls

Wearing my long neglected Promaster today. These NDC straps have been a revelation, opening up a whole new range of options….


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba

*Citizen BU2021-51L*


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Maurice Lacroix bronze today


----------



## kenls

Had this on earlier today…










But my LE NDC strap arrived this afternoon, so…


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

Sorry, wrong post.


----------



## kenls

Continuing with the one from yesterday afternoon…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Might swap strap later


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16566753
> 
> Might swap strap later


IMHO, it looks better on a (black) strap.


----------



## therion




----------



## helvetica

MM300


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> IMHO, it looks better on a (black) strap.


Swapped and staying swapped






















Think your right Ken, after wearing on bracelet today it got so uncomfortable when it got warm. This zuludiver is heaps better than the steeldive rubber strap


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Swapped and staying swapped
> View attachment 16567992
> View attachment 16567993
> View attachment 16567994
> 
> Think your right Ken, after wearing on bracelet today it got so uncomfortable when it got warm. This zuludiver is heaps better than the steeldive rubber strap


Love it. Just get a Nageur De Combat elastic for it and you’re sorted. 🤣


----------



## Dxnnis

Don't fancy the puck on one of those did try it on one of the 22mm's I have but did not feel right to me, I got them for my citizens but only 2 of them I'm keeping them on (the Ray Mears and the blue diver)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

OVM Mkiii…


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## helvetica




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Daruba

*Citizen BL5400-52A*


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Maddog1970

Well, one is at least Japanese by descent….the other is the Dark Side


----------



## babyivan

UNshocking today with my SKX on the stock strap


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Fedev

I went to the other side of the spectrum and wearing a Cartier Tank Must today. Pretty funny how you can wear a 25 mm watch one day and a 55 mm another and equally enjoy both!


----------



## cmak

My first non-gshock purchase


----------



## Daruba

cmak said:


> My first non-gshock purchase
> View attachment 16577073


…and a very nice purchase it is


----------



## TAHAWK




----------



## Dwijaya

Vostok Europe Expedition


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Unshocking with my *Citizen Promaster Diver BN0200-56E*.


----------



## dgaddis

Christopher Ward 'Sealander' - the name is an incredibly stupid knockoff of Aqua Terra, but, it's a great looking watch!


----------



## Big Si




----------



## Big Si

My grail watch,and it arrived an hour ago -GW5000U


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## kubr1ck

Haven't worn this one in a while. A Speedmaster Mark 40 triple-date I picked up in the mid-90s. Still going strong.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

*Citizen Promaster Tough PROMASTER TOUGH-54H*


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## danielsallfix

Sbbn025 Darth Tuna


----------



## blucupp




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

New income today: Zenith Defy classic series.


----------



## danielsallfix

Rosegold Arnie


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snyde

Back in the Rolex train











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## kenls

My better half picked this up for me yesterday, absolute bargain, (and so is the watch.)

May I introduce my Pseudo(r) Pelagos…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ottone

Poljot


----------



## benton629




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kenls

Ray Mears on the wrist…


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sent from my


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ottone

Dingdong Skull 😊☠


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Sent from my


Still haven't sent it in for that missing lume?


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Still haven't sent it in for that missing lume?


Yeah. I still love it with the imperfections it has. It doesn't hinder the Tudor functionality so I'll enjoy it as much as I possibly can. My plan now is to send it in when something happens with the movement or get it fixed when I get it services at the end of the warranty period. 



Fergfour said:


> View attachment 16593738
> View attachment 16593739


I love the look of this. what model is it?


----------



## Fergfour

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> I love the look of this. what model is it?


Ventura Sigma


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Scott.

The other love of my life 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Piowa




----------



## Daruba

*Seiko Solar Chronograph SSC225*


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Seiko SNN241


----------



## Kenster21

My most accurate non-G-Shock.


----------



## neverlate1973

Just wore the Suunto @ the gym


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Daruba

My lovely brand new *Victorinox Pro Diver 241782* going to tell me the time this Saturday.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> My lovely brand new *Victorinox Pro Diver 241782* going to tell me the time this Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 16599828


Nice to see more Victorinoxes here, great watches 😍👍


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## TTV




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16600097


Maybe later today with my blue Mears, in the meantime…


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> View attachment 16600102
> 
> View attachment 16600114


@TTV Inspired? 
Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## BradPittFUAngie




----------



## Wizardskills

Tuna


----------



## Dwijaya

Huawei GT2


----------



## neverlate1973

Picked this up today at Microlux .
Loving the Farr & Swit !


----------



## stockae92




----------



## neverlate1973

Farr & Swit


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Wizardskills

Citizen Promaster


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Victorinox Pro Diver 241782



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## siomon




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

New arrival, which also means another new donor bracelet for one of my Duros.


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Earlier today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

Suunto this evening / morning .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## benton629




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## MASTERBLASTER




----------



## neverlate1973

En 
Enjoying a beer with the Hamilton .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CasioExplorer




----------



## Daruba

A non G-Shock?
What about this *EQS-900PB-1BV*…


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## MASTERBLASTER

Double Time today


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Ocean X (meteorite dial)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

*Citizen BL5400-52A*


----------



## execservicega

Ol Faithful----
Corum Admiral's Cup Challenge 44


----------



## Kairo

My new Casio Oceanus today 🙂


----------



## Daruba

Kairo said:


> My new Casio Oceanus today
> View attachment 16613325


Congrats  
Very nice timepiece. 

You all have to stop posting pictures of any Oceanus models. It’s very unhealthy for my bank account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kairo

Daruba said:


> Congrats
> Very nice timepiece.
> 
> You all have to stop posting pictures of any Oceanus models. It’s very unhealthy for my bank account
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry, will never do it again 🤣


----------



## Daruba

Kairo said:


> Sorry, will never do it again 🤣


Is that a legit promise?


----------



## Kairo

Daruba said:


> Is that a legit promise?


No. -Sorry again 🙂


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## neverlate1973

S&B Ambush


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Nighthawk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

It’s Citizens day…


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Piowa

Few days ago










Cheers Piowa


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Snyde

Another Japanese watch!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

*Citizen BU2021-51L*


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## blucupp




----------



## Daruba

blucupp said:


> View attachment 16619247


Super thin! I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blucupp

Daruba said:


> Super thin! I like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## Ralphee




----------



## Daruba

Ralphee said:


> View attachment 16619359


Awesome watch!
Model please?


----------



## Ralphee

Daruba said:


> Awesome watch!
> Model please?


Thank you, sir! It’s an Edifice EQB-1100D.


----------



## Daruba

Ralphee said:


> Thank you, sir! It’s an Edifice EQB-1100D.


Thanks @Ralphee. 
I have the 1000D bit I like yours also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Steinhart Ocean One (titanium 500m)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

Wearing the Core .


----------



## Daruba

neverlate1973 said:


> View attachment 16622314
> Wearing the Core .


What a “strange” watch this is. Never seen this before.


----------



## neverlate1973

Daruba said:


> What a “strange” watch this is. Never seen this before.


Found them at microlux it wont be an edc but it will get in the rotation .


----------



## neverlate1973

Suunto 7 at the gym .


----------



## Dwijaya

Cloudy Vostok


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

*Citizen Promaster Tough CA0720-54H.*


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Daruba

Citizen CAO444-50L











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul R

Helbros Hughes module LED on NOS Eulit. A very non-G-Shock watch.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Rammus




----------



## stockae92

the “pulserotor” 😆


----------



## BikerJeff




----------



## Dxnnis

Nighthawk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Bought me a fancy plastic quartz watch haha We'll see if it sticks


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls

In the car with Pablo


----------



## Toddy101

SPB239


----------



## benton629




----------



## Daruba

benton629 said:


>


Awesome watch. I have my eye of a that watch for the longest of time already.


----------



## shocking!g

Seiko SRPG59K1


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Igorek




----------



## neverlate1973

Wrath day !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

neverlate1973 said:


> Wrath day !
> View attachment 16632943


I like a good bit of wrath…..


----------



## mrwomble

bigclive2011 said:


> I like a good bit of wrath…..


Really good grapes too.


----------



## nelamvr6

Casio Oceanus OCW-S100


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Maddog1970

Tuesday, so this……


----------



## stockae92

Seiko


----------



## danielsallfix

Sinn U1. Late dogwalk. Gotta love springtime, almost 10pm, still light outside and amazing smells.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## neverlate1973

Komodo arrived !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Citizen CA7050-57H Titanium. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

I swapped 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Daruba

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16643310


Beautiful watch


----------



## Admiralty

Fresh from service, had to wear it after waiting 8 weeks


----------



## Sledhardo

New speedy - it's bonding time until I get bored and then back to the 6900.


----------



## neverlate1973

Loving the Komodo !


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

Still wearing the Komodo .


----------



## danielsallfix

Sbbn 025.


----------



## Snyde

Snow in CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tighthams




----------



## LeisureDave

Maddog1970 said:


> @sodamonkey started us off, but I felt the thread needed a rebrand and relaunch!
> 
> Seiko SNR045 for today!
> 
> View attachment 15932966


Raketa wind rose


----------



## Kairo

Oceanus today 🙂


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

Farr and Switt today


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00005W0


----------



## Daruba

bearwithwatch said:


> Orient FAC00005W0


That’s one beautiful and sexy watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fedev

Far from G-Shock today


----------



## Daruba

Citizen CAO444-50L











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Citizen Wolrd AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Promaster Tough CA0720-54H



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Citizen Promaster JY8108-53E



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

I will be a man in black with my Seiko SSC225



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James142

Thanks to @bearwithwatch who enabled influenced me into getting this lovely piece


----------



## bearwithwatch

James142 said:


> Thanks to @bearwithwatch who enabled influenced me into getting this lovely piece
> View attachment 16666735


Looking good rocking on wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00004B0


----------



## Wardogz

BFK today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Bought me a fancy plastic quartz watch haha We'll see if it sticks
> View attachment 16628924


I'd really love to hear your thoughts on this one. I like Breitling and that model has always interested me, especially on the used market. Looks great!


----------



## Daruba

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16670329


Such a beauty...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Daruba said:


> Such a beauty...


Thanks! I honestly never thought I'd find one unless I was willing to pay a premium to some scalper (not willing to do that). When I saw it I snagged it immediately, and my AD told me he'd probably never get one again.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'd really love to hear your thoughts on this one. I like Breitling and that model has always interested me, especially on the used market. Looks great!


Well I have mine for sale, so I won't trash it too much  I think at around 2k on the used market it's where it should be, not anywhere close to worth it at retail. It's very light and comfortable and feels more premium than any 'plastic' watch has a right to be. But legibility is a bit compromised and the watch is a bit large and the colors too loud for my personal everyday taste. Maybe on a black rubber strap but still


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Daruba

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Timex has some awesome affordable watches in their collection and the one you showing here is surely one of them.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## James142

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ... When I saw it I snagged it immediately, and my AD told me he'd _probably never get one again._


I had been eyeing this one for a while, biding my time ... and now that I read your post, alarm bells 🔔🔔🔔 —

trigger is pulled.

Thanks ... ? 😭🤣


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Epix 2 on Nick Mankey 's hook strap.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Daruba

Promaster Diver BN0200-56E om my 7.5” wrist



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus




----------



## neverlate1973

Farr and Swit !


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova A15
Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenls

Lunar Pilot Dark Side (in the sun)…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## James142




----------



## stockae92




----------



## TTV

*Stealth LandMaster
















👍🟦🟨👍*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The Epix 2 in all its glory.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Daruba

Nemo_Sandman said:


> The Epix 2 in all its glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


That’s a nice looking watch


----------



## danielsallfix

Sinn U1 is my non G go-to


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side on a 2 piece Bond….


----------



## stockae92




----------



## James142




----------



## Daruba

James142 said:


> View attachment 16681615


Very nice watch! It's on my Wishlist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba

Citizen GPS F-150











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## kenls

Holton Professional today…


----------



## Daruba

Seiko SRN055



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andye36

DressKX


----------



## kenls

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> View attachment 16678717


You’ve inspired me to wear mine today (changed the strap tho)…


----------



## Daruba

ProMaster Navihawk AT8227-56X



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

kenls said:


> You’ve inspired me to wear mine today (changed the strap tho)…
> 
> View attachment 16687047


I have a couple of leathers for mine but I love the bracelet 👍


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## HunCame




----------



## danielsallfix

1000m Friday again.


----------



## tighthams




----------



## L&W




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kenls

Lunar Pilot today…


----------



## Daruba

No wrist shot for today, but this is what i’m wearing today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Kairo

Oceanus today 🙂


----------



## kenls

Blue “Ray Mears” today…


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Toddy101

MM300


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Hacknwind




----------



## MaC81

.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV

*Evening Certina Shots*
















👍🟦🟨👍


----------



## TTV

For the *Victory against the* *#fu*k the cancer; *our family is now fighting the shocking and filthy breast cancer 👊👊👊🙏🙏❤❤
















*STAY SAFE AND HEALTHY 💔*


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Steinhart bronze today










Happy weekend

Wah


----------



## TTV




----------



## Daruba

Today my new OCW-T150-2A



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sprite1275




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

On clearance for $10 each… couldn’t resist. Haha.


----------



## James142




----------



## Daruba

Evening switch: Seiko Solar SSC225.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Evening switch: Seiko Solar SSC225.
> 
> View attachment 16706234
> 
> 
> View attachment 16706235


Wow + 😍, that's a really cool Seiko, thanks for sharing @Daruba 👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Fathersday Victorinox day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tighthams




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Daruba

Promaster Diver BN0200-56E











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

New addition and loving how good it feels


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16709397
> 
> New addition and loving how good it feels


Looks GREAT @Dxnnis, Wear it in good health my friend.


----------



## James142




----------



## kenls

@Dxnnis, wearing this one today. MIne’s on a Bonetto Cinturini 300…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

I decided to go simple with this retro looking J810



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973

The Benyar was last nights ride to and from work watch .


----------



## Dxnnis

Wearing this again, doesn't happen too often 😁


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16711843
> 
> Wearing this again, doesn't happen too often 😁


Still on the original strap too!


----------



## James142




----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Still on the original strap too!


I nearly bought another strap for it before it even arrived thinking I would have to change it but it's actually quite nice so glad I saved my money (for now), maybe later?
You know me too well


----------



## James Bigelow

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Citizen Promaster Diver CAO710-58L



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Daruba

This one:



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James142

Darth again


----------



## tonyboo109

Timex oversize ironman 30 , got this a couple weeks ago . The crystal scratches easily.

Sent from the darkside of the moon
View attachment 16717012


----------



## kenls

Citizen BN0205-10L


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

Komodo .


----------



## kenls

EB Holton Professional


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis

Worn it again, this is getting silly


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16718523
> 
> Worn it again, this is getting silly


I’m sure you know that you can’t use superglue as suntan lotion.


----------



## sprite1275




----------



## kenls

Steeldive SD1975


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChetGatsby

what i have been wearing by default in the past 20 years.


----------



## Daruba

Lazy to take a wrist shot 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba

Today is a “special edition” day…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tighthams




----------



## kenls




----------



## dgaddis

Had a great Saturday wearing my mini turtle. Pool time followed by cooking seven pizzas on the Ooni. No pics of the pizzas, they got ate too fast.


----------



## James142




----------



## benton629




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kenls

Citizen GMT


----------



## Daruba

No, it’s not a Casioak 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JohnM67

These:


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## kenls




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Grand Seiko today.


----------



## Daruba

Lets do Citizen today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973

Trying to decide !


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

neverlate1973 said:


> View attachment 16730898
> 
> Trying to decide !


Looks like the cockpit of an airliner!😃


----------



## neverlate1973

Decided on the Hamilton .


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Lets go Seiko…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Ddpineda305

Casio DW290 Mission Impossible watch with dw9052strap


----------



## sprite1275

*







*


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kenls




----------



## Paul R

T2600 on new glazed strap. Imgur wrist roll.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Bought yesterday two new Citizen watches. This is one of them. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

IMG_20220630_151502.jpg




__
Ottone


__
6 mo ago








[Moony handcrafted]♥♥


----------



## danielsallfix

Arnie


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Bought yesterday two new Citizen watches. This is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice piece, congrats @Daruba 😍👍


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> Nice piece, congrats @Daruba


Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tonyboo109

Armitron dual time, been a few weeks since I've worn it since getting my GShock.









Sent from the darkside of the moon


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A-2TR Field Pro GMT


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Daruba

My first and still favorite Casio Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67

Happy 4th July to our American members.

Red, white and blue:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## James142

Happy 4th, my American friends! 🎇🧨🇺🇲🎆


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Wardogz

The BFK, Seiko's "G-Shock'


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## TAHAWK

Daruba said:


> Citizen CA7050-57H Titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just bought one. Supposed to come Friday.


----------



## Daruba

TAHAWK said:


> Just bought one. Supposed to come Friday.


Nice! I’m sure you will be happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973

Komodo all day !


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex TW2R45000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

The Casio Edifice EQB-1000D-1A will be the watch for today. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tighthams




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Prdrers

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16742477


This one made me Google the West End Watch Co. I just fell in love with about 6 watches on their website. Unfortunately, no US partners are listed on their page. :-(

Some really nice pieces tho...


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Daruba

Lets go full titanium today…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

My evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Prdrers said:


> This one made me Google the West End Watch Co. I just fell in love with about 6 watches on their website. Unfortunately, no US partners are listed on their page. :-(
> 
> Some really nice pieces tho...


They're an old and respected brand and very popular in the Middle East (so popular that fakes exist!) but they don't seem to be well-known outside the region.
I don't think there's any dealers outside the GCC or some Asian countries. 
I wrote to them once about a vintage watch and they replied very quickly.
They seem to be happy to stay as they are - big sellers in their established markets.

But you could try contacting them directly and asking how to get one in the US. I found them very helpful with my enquiries.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Dxnnis

Postman just came and dropped this off


----------



## Daruba

…and again: a Citizen today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> …and again: a Citizen today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@Daruba You seem to have nice Citizen collection 😍👍


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> @Daruba You seem to have nice Citizen collection


@TTV Thank you. 
I have a few  Tomorrow i do G-Shock again. I promise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prdrers

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16746762
> 
> Postman just came and dropped this off


Best pilot dial in my humble opinion. Looks 🔥


----------



## Dxnnis

Prdrers said:


> Best pilot dial in my humble opinion. Looks 🔥


Thank you, I think so too


----------



## L&W

Just got this beauty. Love it!


----------



## tighthams




----------



## L&W

Now a couple wristshot 🙂


----------



## sprite1275

Have a good weekend from sunny England.


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16746762
> 
> Postman just came and dropped this off


Looks great on the leather. Wear it in good health my friend.


----------



## Prdrers




----------



## L&W




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## sprite1275




----------



## benton629




----------



## Daruba

Lets do an Oceanus this Sunday. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

benton629 said:


>


You’ve inspired me to break mine out today 👍


----------



## L&W




----------



## JohnM67

This.



















And this.


----------



## SgtPepper

Something mechanical again: Fortis GMT


----------



## James142




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Daruba

Let’s keep it simple today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Did a kinetic swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ava1ar

del


----------



## Robert999




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## CanadianViking

Seiko SRPE, a.k.a. the "Dress-KX"


----------



## danielsallfix

Sbbn 025


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kairo

Oceanus T200 in the air 🙂


----------



## Daruba

Lets go light, let’s do titanium…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973

Love this Nautica !


----------



## L&W

Hard to take this one off the wrist


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Rollerskating with Arnie.


----------



## Ddpineda305

Duro Batman


----------



## James142




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Daruba

Lets give my first Edifice ever some wrist time. Accuracy of less than 0.5 second per month. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Lets give my first Edifice ever some wrist time. Accuracy of less than 0.5 second per month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, that's the coolest looking Edifice I've ever seen 😍👍


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> Wow, that's the coolest looking Edifice I've ever seen


Thank you @TTV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul R

Finally found a PSR at a nice price. I've been looking at this for a while and getting to see and wear it in person is a treat. It does exactly what it's supposed to do and improves on all the right things.
<edit - picture didn't attach>


----------



## L&W




----------



## dgaddis

Picked this up yesterday after receiving a nice unexpected bonus at work.


----------



## therion

Epix 2 sapphire titanium DLC 



It's everything I ever wanted a G-shock to be.


----------



## Prdrers

dgaddis said:


> Picked this up yesterday after receiving a nice unexpected bonus at work.


Beautiful surprise there! I couldn’t help but think of this:


----------



## dgaddis

Prdrers said:


> Beautiful surprise there! I couldn’t help but think of this:
> 
> View attachment 16762945


I was planning on getting one later in the year, but when I got the bonus I was like 'YOLO!' haha.


----------



## Daruba

Although I did promised myself +25 years ago to never buy a Bulova watch again. Here I am; a brand new Bulova. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul R

Bulova Hex LED


----------



## JohnM67

Rare Seiko 5, SNXC21J5.


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Although I did promised myself +25 years ago to never buy a Bulova watch again. Here I am; a brand new Bulova.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really nice watch 😍 Supergood legibility 👍 Luckily you couldn't keep your promise @Daruba 😉


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## psweeting

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Casio MW-240 Dick Watch Mod🏳️‍🌈


----------



## Daruba

I did a switch to this watch with a new bracelet. The original strap was not giving me the desired fit. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James142

JSAR on Isofrane


----------



## kenls

Retangula Rdunae “Willard” homage.


----------



## TTV

Some Citizen wrist time for a while 😍
















👍🇺🇦👍


----------



## kenls

“Willard” homage


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SgtPepper

My new Timex TW4B24000 arrived today defective, stop/reset button without function. Friday comes a new, new attempt.










As a consolation I wear my, T49982, which I picked up from the watchmaker today after inserting a new battery and leak test.


----------



## kenls

Giving the new boy a chance, testing the accuracy of the PT5000 movement over the next few days. (Might have to lose the cyclops though)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## James142

Finally got one of these bad boys on Prime Day. Hard to beat at the price. The PU strap was stiff, so I threw it on a NATO and voila!


----------



## Eraserhead

Matching my watch to my shirt. I have impressed a couple of women today including my mom lol


----------



## kenls

Sticking with the L6005 but swapped out the bracelet for an elasticated NATO. (After 45hrs its currently +2spd.)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

Snyde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Grand Seiko is high on my wish list. They are beautiful and accurate.


----------



## SgtPepper

My new Citizen CA7047 86E which arrived today with the matching nato strap. Great watch, wears very well on the nato, I'm happy!


----------



## danielsallfix

Darth tuna.


----------



## tighthams

at the world’s track and field championships


----------



## kenls

Same watch, different strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SgtPepper

Also today again for shopping: Citizen CA7047 86E


----------



## SgtPepper

Today the new Timex TW4B24000 arrived for the defective watch. And that's o.k.


----------



## neverlate1973

Far and Switt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## therion

Trying to fall in love. Epix Gen.2 sapphire titanium DLC


----------



## Daruba

The original strap was not fitting me right so I swapped it for a bracelet. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> The original strap was not fitting me right so I swapped it for a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, the bracelet looks more than original, really nice match 😍👍


----------



## benton629

T-Rex Pro records my laziness today.


----------



## sprite1275

These things are great quality for the money.


----------



## JohnM67

Both of these:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## SpeedFreek67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Lum-Tec M47


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Caledonia

Q&Q World Time


----------



## Daruba

I’m a quarts man and solar fan. Those are two of the reasons I lean towards Citizen and Casio. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pfmail




----------



## Prdrers

The Islander Mark XVIII 😂 On a side note, I bought the canvas band from Amazon for like $20, and it’s awesome. The brand is Hemsut.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Caledonia

MRW-200H


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Limited Edition Citizen Skyhawk AT! Very comfortable and perfect size for my wrist.


----------



## SgtPepper

Today's new: Citizen CA7040-85E


----------



## neogenesus

SgtPepper said:


> Today's new: Citizen CA7040-85E


Oh I have this watch too. It is such and underated watch that not many people talk about.


----------



## neogenesus

Rocking my newly acquired OCW-P1000-7AJF


----------



## SgtPepper

neogenesus said:


> Oh I have this watch too. It is such and underated watch that not many people talk about.


That's why I have two of them. ;-)










PS: The CA7047 86E only looks black in the photo.


----------



## neogenesus

SgtPepper said:


> That's why I have two of them. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The CA7047 86E only looks black in the photo.


Oh that dark version looks dope... goes to research 😌


----------



## SgtPepper

neogenesus said:


> Oh that dark version looks dope... goes to research 😌


A little better? 










PS: I like the light one better now.


----------



## neogenesus

lol I am a sucker for dark version.


----------



## TTV

Some T200 quality time 😍
























👍🇺🇦👍


----------



## L&W

JLC MCDC


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sinn U50 special edition today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tonyboo109

Decided to wear the ol armitron dual time today I put a new battery in a few weeks ago and it has been just sitting in my watch box until this morning when I got a wild hair









Sent from the darkside of the moon


----------



## neogenesus

Seiko SSC813


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

+/-15 seconds per year they say. 
Well, we’ll see. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## sprite1275

I acquired this recently. Its got me considering selling most of my ither watches !


----------



## claimsys

Sector 450. 200m WR, sapphire cristal and Miyota 3510 movement.

















Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stefanve




----------



## SgtPepper

Again today: Citizen CA7040-85E


----------



## Daruba

claimsys said:


> Sector 450. 200m WR, sapphire cristal and Miyota 3510 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


Extremely nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kev161




----------



## neogenesus

OCW-P2000-1AJF


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Daruba

I own 16 Citizen watches and this is my favorite one. World time, radio controlled, eco drive and such goodies. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cowboy

Old picture of my current favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Again like the days before :Citizen CA7047 86E










PS: The color of the case can be seen better in the picture


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## L&W




----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot T063.637.16.037.00


----------



## Daruba

bearwithwatch said:


> Tissot T063.637.16.037.00


I can't deny that this is a beautiful watch


----------



## bearwithwatch

Daruba said:


> I can't deny that this is a beautiful watch


Thanks.  Had to get two for their uniqueness.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Dirthitter

My AQW-100 doing a great job showing the right tide at the correct time. Just love it


----------



## supersilent

Another quartz: Sinn UX S


----------



## pfmail




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Still Sinn U50 today


----------



## L&W




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba




----------



## Prdrers

Daruba said:


> View attachment 16805996
> 
> View attachment 16805998
> 
> View attachment 16805995
> 
> View attachment 16805997


Love your signature, btw. I think I reached that age around 16 😂.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Drummer1

Just arrived this evening! *Seiko Prospex King Samurai Save the Ocean SRPE33.*


----------



## JohnM67

Another old Orient.


----------



## kenls

Dug out the old lad, forgot just how substantial a fella he is.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bugi




----------



## lturner241




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Caledonia

W-213


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lturner241




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## James142




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My new income: Sinn Damaszener


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## neogenesus

Citizen AV0081-51X


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neogenesus

Rocking the Seiko SSC813P1 today


----------



## Daruba

I will give my all new Seiko SSC669 a test-wear. Bought it yesterday. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pfmail




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sinn 103 panda


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

This followed me home afew weeks ago . 
Im so weak .


----------



## Daruba

neverlate1973 said:


> View attachment 16821984
> 
> This followed me home afew weeks ago .
> Im so weak .


You shockingly un-shocking today with this one. Great time poece 👍🏻


----------



## neverlate1973

Daruba said:


> You shockingly un-shocking today with this one. Great time poece 👍🏻


It has been some years since I bought a higher end watch . thank you


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sinn 156b (T dial) today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sprite1275




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## benton629




----------



## tonyboo109

HDC700









Sent from the darkside of the moon


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A2T


----------



## JATO757

Breitling Navitimer B01


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tighthams




----------



## neogenesus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ash5000

Casio W-96H









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

Today is will be my Citizen dual time. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## neogenesus




----------



## Daruba

I just switched to this one. Very comfortable. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## therion

Just in, Garmin Tactix 7. No solar, because I hate that red ring around the display and poor visibility. 27 days of battery life is plenty enough, plus I do my best to spend as little time in the sun as possible.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Vacation is over. Duty calls again. Let me start this Tuesday with a Citizen. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ofted42

Went with the big boy today, Fenix 6X Pro. If I'm honest, the only watch I ever need. Looks like I better go for a walk after work....


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

Awful weather, floods, thunderstorm, hail and will need to fight traffic to get home. 😢 

Luckily I have good WR and my trusted Save the Ocean King Samurai


----------



## Daruba

Although I will not go to great depths, I still wearing this capable diver today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## balllistic

Timex + Waterbury collab with Red Wing Shoes leather strap to accessorize Red Wings.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockchalk06

Daruba said:


> Although I will not go to great depths, I still wearing this capable diver today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dad jokes you tell, A+ you get!


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field today


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## X-plorer




----------



## Daruba

I just switched to something more fancy  The Oceanus line has some neat timepieces. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Just because my watch world is bigger than Casio, Citizen, Seiko, …. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledonia

W 218-H


----------



## Ottone

No g-shock, but Casio customized😁😸


----------



## Daruba

I changed the original neat nato-ish strap with this bracelet. More comfortable on my wrist. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neogenesus

Citizen


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Caledonia

W 213


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Swapped already. 😄


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Casio PRW-3000-1ER


----------



## therion

Tactix 7


----------



## TTV

👍🇺🇦👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenls




----------



## Daruba

Feeling sexy with my Edifice 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## brandon\




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Caledonia

B 640 w


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## neogenesus




----------



## tighthams

at the Gerald R. Ford Presidential Library, University of Michigan


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

sal4 said:


> Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A real beautiful watch


----------



## Daruba

Switched to this awesome Citizen.


----------



## sal4

Daruba said:


> A real beautiful watch


Thanks! Wish Casio had not discontinued the 503 series.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Daruba said:


> Switched to this awesome Citizen.
> 
> View attachment 16847720
> 
> View attachment 16847721
> 
> View attachment 16847722


The Citizen Calibre 2100’s are amazing watches! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

sal4 said:


> The Citizen Calibre 2100’s are amazing watches!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you 👍🏻


----------



## Daruba

Yes, also solar and radio controlled 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

My evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pfmail




----------



## neverlate1973

A cheapie I picked up awhile back . Love the weight .


----------



## monkeyarms

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16841156


I’ve bought and sold 2 of these. Both times regretting it. A real chonker but damn nice.


----------



## neogenesus




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Daruba

Wolfsatz said:


> Cyberspace Central Command


Nice witch! 
I think everybody much have at least one Timex in their collection. I have none, so it's time to buy one (or two)


----------



## Andy-S

Daruba said:


> I think everybody much have at least one Timex in their collection. I have none, so it's time to buy one (or two)


My problem with most TImex's is they're SO LOUD. Like hear them in the car while I'm driving loud.

That said, I have a couple. But rarely wear them for this reason.


----------



## Daruba

Andy-S said:


> My problem with most TImex's is they're SO LOUD. Like hear them in the car while I'm driving loud.
> 
> That said, I have a couple. But rarely wear them for this reason.


Watches with a heartbeat? 
Can't be louder than my spouse


----------



## Andy-S




----------



## Paul R

Casiotron R-17 - the first Casio world time watch


----------



## Tsarli

Seiko Prospex Super Runner


----------



## AstroAtlantique

So strange and out of place for its brand...so unique and lovely for me: not a good looking watch but a watch I really like.
It's a chubby titanium potato-shaped watch on the wrist but is a truly interesting one and could easily sneaks among GS,
it is also quite similar to some of them in terms of functionalities!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Paul R said:


> Casiotron R-17 - the first Casio world time watch
> View attachment 16853849
> 
> View attachment 16853847
> 
> View attachment 16853848


WHOA! A piece of history here! Congrats!


----------



## L&W

AE-1500WHX


----------



## Paul R

AstroAtlantique said:


> WHOA! A piece of history here! Congrats!


Thanks! It's a pretty charming watch with a lot of cool quirks.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sinn 103 (60th Anniversary)


----------



## Dxnnis

Almost as big as my GX-56BB  
SD1976


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pfmail




----------



## AstroAtlantique

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16855167
> 
> Almost as big as my GX-56BB
> SD1976


Interesting! Looks good and well refined.


----------



## Dxnnis

AstroAtlantique said:


> Interesting! Looks good and well refined.


Thank you, I like it better on the rubber strap than on the bracelet it came on as it looked too shiny and in your face


----------



## Daruba

I decided to make this Friday a Seiko day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz

Andy-S said:


> My problem with most TImex's is they're SO LOUD. Like hear them in the car while I'm driving loud.
> 
> That said, I have a couple. But rarely wear them for this reason.


you are wrong and don't know timex. All cheap timex made of brass are loud due to the case. All SS timex are as quiet fit for submarine service. 

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Andy-S

Wolfsatz said:


> you are wrong and don't know timex. All cheap timex made of brass are loud due to the case. All SS timex are as quiet fit for submarine service.


I've owned things like a Waterbury quartz and the plastic cased probably brass Timex's, and I stand by my statement.

Glad you're happy. Enjoy your watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Andy-S said:


> I've owned things like a Waterbury quartz and the plastic cased probably brass Timex's, and I stand by my statement.
> 
> Glad you're happy. Enjoy your watches.


and I stand by mine! 
Waterbury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tighthams




----------



## Daruba

Evening Bulova Curv swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CasioVibe

Casio Dep 510


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Snoopy Marlin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m going to rock this Casio Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neogenesus




----------



## Maddog1970

Bert for today….


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Wolfsatz

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## pfmail




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Wolfsatz

Simply Lovely
TX Milano Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Daruba

Well dear WUS people, I do have some “So what?” news for you. (Assuming that you want to hear it )
I just did expand my collection with watch number 52 and…here it comes…with my first mechanical watch!!!
Although my brain has great difficulty with more than +/- 1 second per day, I forcefully fighting that nonsense.
Normally I go with Coca Cola, but this time a Pepsi will do


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My new income: Sinn 103 green dial.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Because this SPB181 is just new, I decided to wear it today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…


----------



## Prdrers

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16865213


What's that model? Reminds me of a collab between Monster Energy and Seiko.


----------



## Daruba

My only day-date analog…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledonia

W 218 H


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> My only day-date analog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice dial 👍


----------



## Daruba

My evening swap of today to this special edition “mysterie” watch. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Prdrers said:


> What's that model? Reminds me of a collab between Monster Energy and Seiko.


It is just arrived! It a limited run of 300 they did with Chaos Fishing Club.😃


----------



## Prdrers

fresh eddie fresh said:


> It is just arrived! It a limited run of 300 they did with Chaos Fishing Club.😃
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16868141
> 
> 
> View attachment 16868143
> 
> View attachment 16868144


Nice! Very cool piece. 🤘


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> My evening swap of today to this special edition “mysterie” watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, cool Citizen 😍👍 What are those "paradise islands" on the dial?


----------



## Caledonia

MRW 200 H


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> Wow, cool Citizen 😍👍 What are those "paradise islands" on the dial?


Thanks 👍🏻 the watch is a Caribbean special edition. It shows the Caribbean territory.


----------



## Daruba

Seiko today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Marlin Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Daruba

The reason for me to choose a watch it the way it looks and feel. Not the value or popularity. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tighthams

indy racing this weekend


----------



## Caledonia




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap. My favorite Citizen diver. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GrouchoM

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Caledonia

MRW 200 H


----------



## Andy-S

Likely my most legible analog.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## DingoDave




----------



## babyivan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wools

I’ve been on a health kick this week, running and dieting so had my Apple Watch S6 Steel on all working week, with my G-Shock on this weekend. But after chatting with a mate about the new Tudor Pelegos, I got my Tudor Black Bay 58 Navy Blue out. Took off it’s summer Nato and put on the tan leather strap that really suits it.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My new incomer, Sinn EZM 1.1S today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FerrisAus

Cheating a bit - forgot to upload this when I wore it a few days ago! 
edit: oops,. and uploaded to the wrong thread. Double fail :|


----------



## L&W

_







_


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Caledonia

MRW 200 H


----------



## balllistic

My toughest non-G-Shock, my Citizen Promaster Tough Titanium Eco Drive “Ray Mears” PMU56-2371 purchased back in 2000. Still going strong on original capacitor.


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to my only mechanical watch. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## scotthp49




----------



## kubr1ck

Full metal Arnie. Get to da choppa!!


----------



## Dxnnis

balllistic said:


> My toughest non-G-Shock, my Citizen Promaster Tough Titanium Eco Drive “Ray Mears” PMU56-2371 purchased back in 2000. Still going strong on original capacitor.











Not quite the same but near enough for a snap


----------



## Austin1983

1982 Casio DW1000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Caledonia




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

My only analog day-date watch. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

Rdunae R2


----------



## Daruba

It’s not a Tudor or a Seiko or a Rolex. No, it’s a Citizen  Equally beautiful im my eyes. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prdrers




----------



## Paul R

Just arrived and I cannot *believe *I found an 01 in such great condition! #collectinggoals!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Daruba

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Very nice!


----------



## Daruba

Of course I had to switch for the night…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## grinch_actual

Lum-tec.


----------



## ofted42

Steak night! Went with the half pounder in case I suddenly end up 1000m underwater.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## TAHAWK

Citizen Paradigm BM7431-51X All Ti/ Sapphire crystal/ Eco Drive/Hershey milk chocolate face. 









Amazon.com: Citizen Watches Paradigm BM7431-51X Silver Tone One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Citizen Watches Paradigm BM7431-51X Silver Tone One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benton629




----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16890009


Love this model, nice one 🤟


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

benton629 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kenls




----------



## Ottone




----------



## emtokay

wow. some of these photos are scarilly close.

LUV the watches but frankly, sirs, your skins are creepy


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m wearing this Citizen special Caribbean edition. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rossgallin

I’m going with Raymond Weil today and the blue watch Monday theme on this powerful Freelancer


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## TAHAWK

emtokay said:


> wow. some of these photos are scarilly close.
> 
> LUV the watches but frankly, sirs, your skins are creepy


Mechanical or quartz ?


----------



## emtokay

two things i learned here
1...there are some mighty awesome collections
2...everyone has a 50mg camera/phone camera


----------



## kenls

Sticking to my Steinhart today…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Let’s go automatic!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scrumpypaul

Invicta 1953 today


----------



## stockae92

Solar


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Although not chosen intentionally, this will fit my jeans and sneakers perfectly. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck

Decided to take advantage of the weak Yen and pick up this SLA051 Willard. That textured anthracite dial, the Zaratsu polishing and undecorated GS movement were too much to resist.


----------



## Daruba

Today some wrist time for this beauty…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Birthday present to myself.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## emtokay

ridelikeaturtle said:


> Birthday present to myself.
> 
> View attachment 16901614


holy moley,,,boss color


----------



## kenls

This one today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benton629




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Seiko today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grinch_actual

Garmin Tactix 7. Have a good one, gents.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kenls




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis

Just something about my 2 Bertucci's that I really love, maybe the size or lightweight or both but they just feel right


----------



## Kairo

My Lineage Titanium 🌞


----------



## Rossgallin

The Ugly Watch Company in mother of pearl style today. Have a terrific week everyone


----------



## Austin1983

1982 Casio DW-1000


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Black Bay ceramic today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

I always shared the opinion that Casio Edifice gives you a lot of watch for your money. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## danielsallfix

Seiko sbbn025


----------



## Daruba

Just switched to this beauty…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## stockae92




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A2T vintage this morning 🤟


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Austin1983

DBC-W150


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Special edition anyone?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

My 2nd automatic. Just picked it up. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

How about this all new Promaster Sky? It even shows you the time! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1

Just fighting crime with my Damasko.


----------



## Miklos86

Daruba said:


> Just switched to this beauty…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, this looks so much better on you photos.


----------



## Daruba

Miklos86 said:


> Wow, this looks so much better on you photos.


Thank you @Miklos86. 
Nothing special really. Just snaps with the iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## kenls




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Another instrument to display one of the most precious commodities of life; Time!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Let do Seiko. My fist automatic. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Austin1983




----------



## Degr8n8

Titanium square today. Not the G-shock.


----------



## kenls

EB Holton Professional


----------



## Miklos86

Foxy little Planet Ocean.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

They say that green is the color of adventure. We’ll see….



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Taking inspiration from @Daruba today and going Citizen


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

kenls said:


> Taking inspiration from @Daruba today and going Citizen
> 
> View attachment 16930944
> 
> 
> View attachment 16930943


I’m glad I could help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neogenesus

Just bought this


----------



## Daruba

neogenesus said:


> Just bought this
> View attachment 16931316


Congrats! Such a beautiful watch 👍🏻


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SgtPepper

Again the Citizen CA7040-85E:


----------



## stockae92




----------



## AstroAtlantique

stockae92 said:


> View attachment 16934043


The Breitling Aerospace seems like a perfect companion for my Omega Z-33, I really like the last reference (the EVO, if I'm not mistaken), maybe I'll look for it in the future.

Your Breitling Emergency also is really really interesting! Congrats!


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to this sexy Casio Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## L&W




----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A2TR Field Pro GMT


----------



## Daruba

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16935800
> 
> Bertucci A2TR Field Pro GMT


That’s one beautiful timepiece you have there.


----------



## sticky




----------



## Dxnnis

Daruba said:


> That’s one beautiful timepiece you have there.


Thank you, it's one of my favourites. Very light and fits perfectly on my wrist


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Miklos86

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16937688


Beautiful. It has some Bioshock vibe.

How many watches do you have if you don't mind me asking? I seem to run into your photos everywhere in WUS and they are always of awesome pieces.


----------



## Daruba

Yes I’m a fanboy of, but not limited to, Casio and Citizen. 
After careful consideration, I’m actually more a fanboy of just good looking watches that fits my spendable budget. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul R

Casiotron 29CS-49, the blue on blue variant


----------



## pfmail




----------



## stockae92




----------



## sodamonkey

Eco-Drive today:









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roxyben

Currently got my Christopher Ward on.


----------



## Daruba

Yes, it is a Bulova. So what? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RMG0512

Switching things up for the 300M Diver from The Ugly Watch Company today


----------



## Roxyben

Daruba said:


> Yes, it is a Bulova. So what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What does the top left pusher do? Movable inner bezel? I do like the watch anyways, had a few Bulovas and they have all been great.


----------



## Daruba

Roxyben said:


> What does the top left pusher do? Movable inner bezel? I do like the watch anyways, had a few Bulovas and they have all been great.


Thank you @Roxyben. 

The top left is not a pusher. It rotates like the crown. 
It will rotate the inner ring. The watch is a “diver’. 
Top right and bottom are pushers for the chronograph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to my favorite and first Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## grinch_actual

Have a good one, gents.


----------



## Daruba

For at least the next 10 to 12 hours I will show the world this handsome Citizen. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Feeling curvy with my evening swap. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ottone




----------



## Paul R




----------



## Dxnnis

Just as chunky as some of my Gshock's, probably why I like it 🤟


----------



## SgtPepper

Citizen CA7047 86E:


----------



## Daruba

Today wearing the very comfy Seiko. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky




----------



## Daruba

sticky said:


> View attachment 16950088


Un-shocking?


----------



## brandon\




----------



## sticky

Daruba said:


> Un-shocking?


Oops, looks like stupid here got his posts mixed up. DOH!


----------



## Daruba

After careful consideration I decided to go with this gun metal colored Citizen watch. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/IMG]


----------



## Daruba

Yes!!! Could not help myself when I saw this watch. Just bought it, sized it and now I’m showing it to the world 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul R

Love the nice heft of the bracelet on this. Need to do a little work on the crystal.


----------



## TTV

Some Seiko tonight


----------



## stockae92




----------



## supawabb




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## GTR83

The Z00Mer.


----------



## Russ1965

A SeikOmega for me:


----------



## Daruba

To make sure that the oils in my all new automatic Hamilton are distributed equally in all places, I will wear it the whole day today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV

*Seiko Evening Swap







*


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to this Casio Edifice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV

*☆ Victorious Wednesday ☆







*


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Daruba

So I switched to a Victorinox for the evening. So what!? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Daruba

Switched to my latest non quarts time piece. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tighthams




----------



## Daruba

The Citizen brand is no stranger to busy dials. Although my eyes can’t always appreciate all the very fine details on the dial like they could (seems like) yesterday, I will still buy and enjoy them. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

How about this afternoon swap? 
Green is the color of adventure! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV




----------



## johnny.bravus

Gold with Nádia, the cat.









Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## Daruba

Let’s go with Seiko….


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16966210


That’s one awesome dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

The retro look…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benton629




----------



## toomuchdamnrum




----------



## ceqp90

Back to the 90's! For the first time my "new" DW-400.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Daruba

Citizen limited Caribbean edition. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## TTV

New MiLTAT Super Engineer bracelet on my Tuna:


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

For the night and likely the whole day tomorrow, I will wear this recently bought automatic wonder. 
It’s hard for me to verbalize how much more special it feels to wear a quality automatic in comparison with a quarts. 
Yes, it also tels the time 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Inexpensive beater today


----------



## TTV

My Promaster with new MiLTAT Super Engineer bracelet:


----------



## johnny.bravus

TTV said:


> New MiLTAT Super Engineer bracelet on my Tuna:
> View attachment 16971030
> 
> View attachment 16971031


That's rad 










Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Same watch as yesterday but different bracelet










Change of heart,🤪


----------



## Daruba

Lets keep it simple today. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roxyben

Work watch today unfortunately. Cyclops on this is annoying at certain angles!


----------



## Daruba

Bulova in the house! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Bulova in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a supercool white dial piece, congrats @Daruba 😍👍


----------



## Ottone

Poljot Bolshoi Nutcracker


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> That's a supercool white dial piece, congrats @Daruba 😍👍


Thank you @TTV


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to my all new automatic diver.


----------



## kenls

ProTrek


----------



## Roxyben

Got this on at the moment but I am expecting a frog being delivered later!


----------



## Ottone

Poljot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

If you’re into “heavy metal “, this Victorinox will not disappoint you 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## david35




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SgtPepper

Traser Tornado Pro:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

How about this beauty?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Austin1983




----------



## Daruba

My evening swap to this all new Seiko automatic. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## kenls

Elliot Brown Canford


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Daruba

A Coutura adventure today..


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## benton629




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benton629




----------



## GrouchoM

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RMG0512

Had to go orange for Halloween so went with The Ugly Watch Company


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ceqp90




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Eco drive and radio controlled. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ceqp90




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sinn these few weeks and today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

My wife said: You’re watches are less boring than you are. Often true. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ashwinbala

A swiss army


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

My intentions for today are not to overcomplicate things. Let start with the watch…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Seiko in Sumo colors….


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neogenesus

Finally back home after 2 months vacation.


----------



## DesertArt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86

Daruba said:


> My wife said: You’re watches are less boring than you are. Often true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great on you! 

I wanted to get the latest SST models (already a few years old), but they are too big for my puny wrists. I hope Citizen continues this line with smaller models soon.


----------



## neogenesus




----------



## Phil_




----------



## DesertArt

Shopping for my FIRST G-Shock today! In the mean time... wearing 

T4000


----------



## big_slacker

Was wearing a G at the gym earlier but now this.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ceqp90




----------



## brandon\




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

The trouble with owning a lot of watches is that not every watch do get an equal time on my wrist. 
Well, let me give this simple but awesome watch a change. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neogenesus

Just got this Seiko SNE589 yesterday.


----------



## Caledonia

AW-80


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Busy dial anyone? Yes, it is a Seiko. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captain kid

<<<< See signature


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## journeyforce

Just a Maratac field watch. 

I hope Maratac brings the model back soon. These were a good price at $415 for all it offers (titanium, good lume, Miyota 9015 movement, sapphire crystal, screwdown crown, 100m WR)


----------



## neogenesus

Seiko SBXY017


----------



## PFEN

madame with JLC & Speed for me


----------



## Daruba

It is said that green is the color of adventure. Well…. Let’s see. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Today I’m giving my Squale some needed wrist time 👍! Have a fantastic day everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swanksteak

Smiths Commando PRS-47


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

…and now I have two Hamilton’s. I do have the black dial and couldn’t resist the white dial. 
Mr Hamilton; I’m a fan 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caledonia

Q&Q by Citizen


----------



## Daruba

I did an evening swap…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supawabb




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fendushi

Loving this Cartier at the moment. I will need to give my Gshocks some long awaited wrist time.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ofted42

Sinn U212. For those days when you want the size of a g shock with 5 times the weight.


----------



## benton629




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

My first and only non solar non quartz Citizen. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pee Dee




----------



## PFEN




----------



## L&W

Seiko 5 GMT


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benton629




----------



## neogenesus




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Dxnnis

Bertucci A-2TR Field Pro GMT


----------



## Daruba

As a person that lives in the Caribbean, wearing a Special Caribbean Edition is not out of place…




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neogenesus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Love my dateless Hamilton ‘s. I have this beautiful white dial and the same with black dial. Put my eye on a Hamilton GMT. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Still sick with the Flu but this just makes me forget I'm even sick.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

Back to this one. Love it!


----------



## dgaddis

Wearing this classy little guy today. 36mm Christopher Ward Sealander. Custom leather strap w/a Formex deployant clasp.


----------



## James142




----------



## Phil_

All time favorite…


----------



## ceqp90




----------



## neverlate1973

Picked this up at a pawn shop today .


----------



## Daruba

Simple, accurate, solar and affordable. What more do a man need? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Drummer1

Good Thursday morning. Wearing my Hamilton Khaki Field today. I love the color combination on the dial and strap!


----------



## vithic

I still consider this Edifice a baby MRG. Full metal, solar and sapphire. Everything you need.









Sent from my SM-A225F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakaP

I’m digging the newly installed red AR sapphire crystal on my 40 dollar duro lol


----------



## blucupp




----------



## Roxyben

Such a great watch this one.


----------



## ceqp90




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ceqp90




----------



## neogenesus

Seiko twins


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Toddy101

Omega PO getting a run out today:


----------



## Daruba

Today a thin slice of oak 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benton629




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## sal4

1991 Casio STR-2000 on blue NATO strap today. 

This watch has been with me for a long time! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shandy

First snow of the season today along with sub zero temperatures so dug out my vintage Schott flying jacket and an aviation inspired watch to go along with its!


----------



## shandy

sal4 said:


> 1991 Casio STR-2000 on blue NATO strap today.
> 
> This watch has been with me for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I adore these old complicated metal cased casios, I have a tri graph, with a metal case, the quality is outstanding and the complications always interesting, congratulations on a fine example👍


----------



## Sir-Guy

Switched from the GW-M5610 this morning to the Traska Commuter. Great watch.


----------



## Drummer1

Casio Royal today


----------



## sal4

shandy said:


> I adore these old complicated metal cased casios, I have a tri graph, with a metal case, the quality is outstanding and the complications always interesting, congratulations on a fine example


Thanks shandy! I bought the watch new back in the day. I’ve had many memories with it over the years. It is a big chunk of metal and always fun to wear. Here are a couple of more pics.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul R

Which watch for date night? I changed my mind a few times and decided the 04-507…


----------



## Paul R

sal4 said:


> 1991 Casio STR-2000 on blue NATO strap today.
> 
> This watch has been with me for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Woah I love it! Recently picked up a BGP and BGR and those displays are so slick. Casio was being real creative with the displays in the early 90's!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ceqp90




----------



## shandy

sal4 said:


> Thanks shandy! I bought the watch new back in the day. I’ve had many memories with it over the years. It is a big chunk of metal and always fun to wear. Here are a couple of more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It’s the sort of display that always draws the eye, you can never get bored with a watch like this and Casio really made their stainless steel cases beefy back then!


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ridelikeaturtle




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## PFEN




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Love this dial and awesome bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Love my Islander! Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

My favorite Seiko. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 17049045


Nice Speedtimer! How do you like it?


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> Nice Speedtimer! How do you like it?


It's a legit great piece man. I think you'd dig it. Not too large, beautiful beveled bezel, boxed sapphire crystal with good AR coating. Also has this cool patina on the lume, and is very comfortable on wrist. I prefer this to the larger version that just came out.


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> It's a legit great piece man. I think you'd dig it. Not too large, beautiful beveled bezel, boxed sapphire crystal with good AR coating. Also has this cool patina on the lume, and is very comfortable on wrist. I prefer this to the larger version that just came out.


Thank you!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Lets be a citizen with a Citizen…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lu..




----------



## Paul R

I've just got this MG-900G together so I'm giving giving it a spin. This completes my MQ-xxxG mini collection. They are all in good gondition but these titanium ion plated bracelets hold up great compared to the regular ion plating of the day and have a nice, slightly bronze, tone.


----------



## Alwayslate707

Timing my break with my tide graph


----------



## neverlate1973

Suunto for the gym .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Phil_




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sinn 203 today.


----------



## powerband

Taking the dog for a quick walk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Although not much diving today, still wearing the watch 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Paul R

This BRG-100 is such a neat throwback. Really solid, MIJ, hidden timer in regular timekeeping mode, unique tone to the audible beeps... and with the case back exposed (when it isn't worn) it has the loudest alarm I've heard on a watch!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

GMT, power reserve indicator, date and a in house movement. What is there not to love?


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Just arrived in the door, I can't wait for the new straps to arrive as well. (It's spitting rain, that's not dust  )


----------



## Daruba

Let’s keep it simple and light today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## xevious

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 17056515


 I have one of these. The battery is dead. I believe it takes an MT920. However, I can't for the life of me get the screw-back off. Citizen has a weird set of indents on some of their older screw caseback models, whereby a traditional watch wrench will not work. So you can only do 2 prongs at once. Still won't budge...


----------



## neogenesus

Still using this Seiko Astron for over a week.


----------



## kubr1ck

xevious said:


> I have one of these. The battery is dead. I believe it takes an MT920. However, I can't for the life of me get the screw-back off. Citizen has a weird set of indents on some of their older screw caseback models, whereby a traditional watch wrench will not work. So you can only do 2 prongs at once. Still won't budge...


I haven't had to change mine yet but thanks for the info. Looks like I'll be taking it to the shop come battery time.


----------



## DesertArt




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Lets go with my all new Seiko again to make sure the oils are reaching all essential components. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesertArt

Islander Northport


----------



## Daruba

Today I’m wearing a curved Bulova because….why not? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Paul R

The latest from the workbench... S100 with a little something different...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roxyben

Taking the Panerai out with me today.


----------



## Toddy101

Misty walk with Loki so Fenix 6X Pro today:






Normally looks like this:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m the man 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## psweeting

Currently my Ploprof on the Hello Ktty Shinkansen.









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My old school 90's moon watch today.


----------



## Paul R

79QS-39


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Happy Friday!
My favorite Edifice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965

Not a G-Shock or even a Casio 😳


----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ottone




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supawabb




----------



## ceqp90




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neogenesus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

I have solved my “what to wear” dilemma with this capable Citizen. At least for today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

Another citizen
AW1361-10H


----------



## neogenesus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

I own 2 Hamilton’s and I did put my mind on 2 other models. Hopefully this month I get one of those…
For now this one is rocking the Tuesday. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## brandon\




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Light weight, titanium, accurate, affordable, solar, 200m,…
What’s not to like?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Today is a Victorinox day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## neogenesus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Citizen today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1

Good King 👑 Turtle 🐢 Friday!


----------



## dubhead




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Time4Playnow

Citizen's re-issue of the Orca, in SS. Lume is bright and long-lasting - tho not as good as the gold-standard, Seiko Lumibrite.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

There is so much to like about this watch. Citizen is imo a master in creating good looking busy dials. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Yes, I swapped again…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## stockae92




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

A little bit elegance will fit the things I’m going to do today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Swapped….



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## journeyforce

I have been wearing a 1967 Accutron tuning fork watch for the better part of the week so far


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Hamilton today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## James142




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## stockae92

In the dark 😁


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Have a nice day you all!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Veeflys

From earlier this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eric.S

Seiko solar diver 38mm


----------



## tighthams




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Today I’m wearing my all new Oris again. You know…just because that all the oils of the new automatic go to the right places. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Veeflys

Ball this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## dgaddis

BB58 with the Ranger bracelet.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

A blue Tuesday…





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

As a watch collector in the Caribbean, this special Caribbean Edition from Citizen is a “must have” watch …



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## ishtar007

My favourite non G-Shock watch.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## nikonworld




----------



## IT66

My favourite "instead of G-Shock watch". ))


----------



## nikonworld

IT66 said:


> My favourite "instead of G-Shock watch". ))
> View attachment 17109014


yes, this one is really nice !
maybe get one later too.


----------



## IT66

nikonworld said:


> yes, this one is really nice !
> maybe get one later too.


Bought almost 10 years ago especially for wearing underground in coalmine.
Withstood about 2 thousand shifts and the same amount of washing under the shower.


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Veeflys

Good morning.


----------



## Daruba

Switched to something that’s match my jeans and white shirt….



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

I know it’s subjective, but this is one handsome Seiko…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## gaizka




----------



## Toddy101

Aerospace Evo Night Mission today:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

You don’t have to spend a lot of money to have a nice watch. This one also tells you the exact time and date. It’s even eco-drive! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benton629

Seiko SRPD 93


----------



## nikonworld

HALIOS


----------



## douglasf13

Seiko


----------



## neverlate1973

Merry Christmas !


----------



## TTV

neverlate1973 said:


> Merry Christmas !
> View attachment 17114978


Wow+😍, which model is this cutie?


----------



## L&W




----------



## kj2

Went for the Seiko Prospex SRPH11K1


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## SteveO69




----------



## James142




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## nikonworld




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Daruba

This was the first automatic I bought as a victory watch in my struggle to change my mindset about accepting a few seconds more or less each day. 
What was my weapon of choice in this battle? I started to make a list of reasons of why a second more or less per day was so important to me. 
List is still empty 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

How about a curved Bulova for this Wednesday? I think it will do. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Paul R

This lil' cutie


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Daruba

I just swapped to this heavy duty beauty… 
Not a big fan of the original rubber strap so I changed that into a ss bracelet. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17120661


What is the side slip R and L turn about?


----------



## neverlate1973

Komodo .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nikonworld




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tristram

Roland Kemmner assembled this hand winding marine in Germany about 10 years ago. It was serviced about 5 years back. Marine didn't mean I could wash my hands wearing it though. It has a Unitas 6498 movement, but the case, dial and hands are cosmopolitan. A nice contrast to G-Shock, my daily watch for many years. Easy to read the time too. I guess it pulled me into this forum.


----------



## Tristram




----------



## Daruba

Happy Friday!!!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Prdrers

Daruba said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That stock photo does not come close to doing that watch justice. Those wrist shots look sooo much better.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neverlate1973

Most recent pick up ! Addiesdive from Twincity !


----------



## kj2

SPB231J1


----------



## Daruba

Prdrers said:


> That stock photo does not come close to doing that watch justice. Those wrist shots look sooo much better.


I agree, that’s often the case.


----------



## scrumpypaul

Orient Mako XL. Just put it back on the bracelet and I'll give it a spin for a few weeks I think.


----------



## L&W

JLC MCDC


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## nikonworld




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kenster21

Happy New Year🎈


----------



## tighthams

happy new year!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0


----------



## L&W

Still on this one. Bought it 15 years ago and still love it. One of the best looking chronograph IMO.


----------



## Daruba

This Hamilton is one of my favorites. Love the white dial and 80 hours power reserve. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchlight09

Timex Weekender. My other 2 watches broke within days of each other. Shoulda worn a gshock


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## TAHAWK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Figured I’d give my Zelos V3 mako some love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TAHAWK

*OCEANUS* "S100" (OCW-S100-1AJF0


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Citizen time…





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nikonworld




----------



## Blubaru703




----------



## Phil_




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Yes, I’m one of those people that like to swap his watch at least ones every day. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Full space-age '70-ish style: my new green PSR for today!
Next to the Z-33 really brings me 2001 SpaceOdissey's Discovery One spaceship feelings and retrofuristic vibes feelings 😂 🥴.

PSR really surprised me: it's really well made and fits so comfy on my wrist (circa 17,5/18 cm in circumference); I bought it thanks to a 200€ price drop: I really can't see anyone spending full MRSP on this (which is around 800€, at least here in Italy).
Don't get me wrong, it's good and really well made as I said and the OLED display (when lit) is gorgeous, but being (mainly) a GS fan I can't compare it to a regular full metal square which costs "only" 500€: they just share a full ss structure that's it; the Hamilton stops at showing the time (no date, no alarms, no timer...nothing!), it has "only" a 100m WR while not being anywhere near as tough as a full metal square although I must recognize the fact that the PSR comes with a sapphire crystal rather than a mineral one.

So, you'd ask me, why the heck did you buy the PSR?
Answer: passion brings irrationality; it also has personality and uniqueness!
For anyone used to enjoy LCD's and digital watches this is a great choice, just remember: you buy this with "by hearth"...it is not a logical choice, not a "practical and convenient tool" as a GS or the Omega next to it in the pic below (which, against all thinkings, it is really easy and intuitive to operate: I was not expecting this, if you ask me!): I'd sum uthis up saying: *it's a love it or hate it kind of watch*.

All the above: completely IMHO, obviously!

Last but not least, have a nice day you all people and, pardon me for being late, have a nice New Year!


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## Drummer1

Love my Squale! Perfect comfortable fit for my 6.5” wrist.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Daruba

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 17140131


Very neat! Such an awesome dial


----------



## Jonathan T

Daruba said:


> Very neat! Such an awesome dial


thanks. yes it looks like dinosaur scales (which my son loves!)


----------



## Sennelier

My new Duro Batman on a blue waffle strap. Incredible value for money.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67

Duplicate post.


----------



## kenls

Decided the new bracelet is going on the Steinhart.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

For (the most of) today I keep it simple. IMO this Seiko is non-assuming and just a nice watch. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz

Power Brunch 
Power Brunch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Daruba

As I can’t help myself doing this; I switched to this great timepiece. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nikonworld




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T

.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Time4Playnow

One of only a handful of watches I own that has a tool-less microadjust clasp. Also, the red dial really pops in person!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 17145870


I reaaaaally like that Seiko, Kubr1ck!! What model is it if you don't mind?


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I reaaaaally like that Seiko, Kubr1ck!! What model is it if you don't mind?


Thanks T4P, glad you like it. This one is the SNR025. Full titanium build with one of the clearest sapphire crystals I've seen on a watch. The seconds hand is also buttery smooth thanks to the spring drive movement. Gotta say though, I hate Seiko's ratcheting diver's clasps, which come loose too easily.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks T4P, glad you like it. This one is the SNR025. Full titanium build with one of the clearest sapphire crystals I've seen on a watch. The seconds hand is also buttery smooth thanks to the spring drive movement. Gotta say though, I hate Seiko's ratcheting diver's clasps, which come loose too easily.


Much appreciated. I zoomed in on your photo and saw the "5R66" on the bottom of the dial - that's the same movement that's in my Seiko SBDB011. (the one with the sawtooth bezel) I like your GMT hand better though - in yellow!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Much appreciated. I zoomed in on your photo and saw the "5R66" on the bottom of the dial - that's the same movement that's in my Seiko SBDB011. (the one with the sawtooth bezel) I like your GMT hand better though - in yellow!


Your sawtooth is a favorite of mine. Wish I had snagged one while they were somewhat "affordable." You've amassed a formidable dive watch collection.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Your sawtooth is a favorite of mine. Wish I had snagged one while they were somewhat "affordable." You've amassed a formidable dive watch collection.


...and Gs too, I hope! 

Thanks Kubr1ck!


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## nikonworld




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Paul R

Casio 56QS-38 "Time Scan"


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

This one!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Daruba

Let’s do an automatic today…





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------

